# Phone Fi



## cifani090

I have a LG Versa, brother has Droid X, sister has Samsung red phone. What do you got?


----------



## Uncle Erik

iPhone 4. Love it.


----------



## appophylite

HTC Aria. Fantastic little phone.


----------



## notmuchcash

Nokia N900. Does everything I could want. And then a lot more.


----------



## krmathis

Sony Ericsson G502
  Sony Ericsson K550i
   
  One private and one for work.


----------



## 129207

I have a fancy shmancy Samsung smartphone but since I bought the Bluechip VX1 phone I haven't touched it! Check it out: 
   

   
  Best thing about it? It does what it says on the tin: call, text, calculate and wake you up in the morning. It also costs a mere $20 and is TINY. Very refreshing after getting worked up over smartphones with more functions than any sane person can wrap their head around.


----------



## Somnambulist

iPhone 3GS, which I got at Christmas on an 18month contract. I'll almost certainly be getting the iPhone 5 in June 2011, although I want to try and find a good deal on a 12 month contract so I can upgrade on release.


----------



## DarkSpoon

iPhone 3g for now. my next phone will probably be an Android phone. I'll see whats out next year when my contract is up.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Blackberry 9000...broken but new plan and phone next month so its sitting in the freezer, cause some how its the only way my buttons work


----------



## mark2410

have a Pulse, i dont really like it but i think thats down to it being underpowered particularly when openwatch is running.  i cant think of anything better so untill something leaps out at me as being worth the upgrade ill stick with it.
   
  i really really miss the keyboard on my old P990i, never took to the one on the P1i.  make a P990i but with android and id be there.


----------



## midoo1990

Blackberry 8900 here,absolutly fantastic.i have in my drawer htc pro2 and my dad is giving me his HTC hd2 because its too complicated for him.


----------



## Goku

LGCF360...all that i need


----------



## attika89

Samsung i8510 aka innov8...I have it for nearly 2 yrs now (its a personal record) and I still love it...its a great camera-phone too


----------



## LordofDoom

Nexus One
   
  Dad finally replaced his G1 with a Samsung Vibrant, it's only a matter of time until my brother does the same.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> I have a fancy shmancy Samsung smartphone but since I bought the Bluechip VX1 phone I haven't touched it! Check it out:
> 
> 
> 
> Best thing about it? It does what it says on the tin: call, text, calculate and wake you up in the morning. It also costs a mere $20 and is TINY. Very refreshing after getting worked up over smartphones with more functions than any sane person can wrap their head around.


 

 What a sexy dumbphone.
   
  Motorola Droid, running Bugless Beast Froyo 0.4, overclocked to 800MHz, automatic scaling. The mods keep this phone alive.


----------



## Mephil

Got me a Samsung Galaxy S this wekk and i love it so far


----------



## Ishcabible

I've had an HTC HD2 since before it was officially launched. I love my local T-Mo store. I've needed 2 replacements though. But that's my fault. I'm a total ditz. I never thought I'd use half the functions but it's surprising how much I've depended on it. Word on it was a lifesaver when I couldn't lug my laptop to school. Currently have Kumar's ROM in it. Tried Froyo on it and it's pretty good.
   
  Quote: 





notmuchcash said:


> Nokia N900. Does everything I could want. And then a lot more.


 

 This is the only other phone I've been interested in. How is it? The EVO didn't interest me for some reason and the Droid X didn't either.

  
  Quote: 





midoo1990 said:


> Blackberry 8900 here,absolutly fantastic.i have in my drawer htc pro2 and my dad is giving me his HTC hd2 because its too complicated for him.


 
   
  Haha my dad kind of hates his HD2 (it was buy one get one free) and I have to teach him to do EVERYTHING.


----------



## ANGELSS

HTC EVO 4G, love it.


----------



## Endless

Quote: 





midoo1990 said:


> Blackberry 8900 here,absolutly fantastic.i have in my drawer htc pro2 and my dad is giving me his HTC hd2 because its too complicated for him.


 

 +1! Best phone ever, can't even think of the words to do this phone justice. RIM > Apple. ALL DAY, ANY DAY.


----------



## Surreal.

Nexus One.
   
  Have had it for a few months now. Love it.


----------



## blackbird




----------



## 11amaberry

Quote: 





gore.rubicon said:


> Blackberry 9000...broken but new plan and phone next month so its sitting in the freezer, cause some how its the only way my buttons work


 

 THE 9000! lol I love my 9000.


----------



## SOUNDinterpreter

Droid X
   
  I waited 2 months thinking I was going to get the new iPhone. I was about to preorder it too, but it was sold out. I did a little more research on the Android OS and I am soooooooo glad I ditched ATT and didn't take the iPhone route. Android is awesome and is only getting better. It is definitely picking up, they were activating 160,000 android phones a day. Android is good for freedom. I still love my Macbook Pro, however, so I'm not necessarily bashing Apple.


----------



## moouers

Quote: 





soundinterpreter said:


> Droid X
> 
> I waited 2 months thinking I was going to get the new iPhone. I was about to preorder it too, but it was sold out. I did a little more research on the Android OS and I am soooooooo glad I ditched ATT and didn't take the iPhone route. Android is awesome and is only getting better. It is definitely picking up, they were activating 160,000 android phones a day. Android is good for freedom. I still love my Macbook Pro, however, so I'm not necessarily bashing Apple.


 


 I bought the original Motorola Droid back in March and I just couldn't be happier with the device. It's so much fun and I love the stock Android interface. While the iPhone is a great phone for some people, it isn't right for me. I'm very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Audio-Omega

What's the best phone to use for surfing the net ?  iPhone is a bit expensive so I have been looking at Nokia N97 and Samsung i8910.  A phone with large screen would be ideal.


----------



## BlutoSlice

Quote: 





attika89 said:


> Samsung i8510 aka innov8...I have it for nearly 2 yrs now (its a personal record) and I still love it...its a great camera-phone too


 

 Dittoand is a great DAP -
   
  The Samsung Galaxy S may lay the innoV8 to rest or mebbe a iPhone4 when the antenna thing is fixed.


----------



## notmuchcash

Quote: 





ishcabible said:


> This is the only other phone I've been interested in. How is it? The EVO didn't interest me for some reason and the Droid X didn't either.


 
   
 The N900 is pretty awesome, The only place it is lacking is the applications. But the hardware is awesome and I'm pretty sure I could install Android.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





blutoslice said:


> Dittoand is a great DAP -
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy S may lay the innoV8 to rest or mebbe a iPhone4 when the antenna thing is fixed.


 

 Yeah! Its a great DAP too...I like its SQ more than my ZEN Vision M's!!!
  I think I'll keep mine for a while cos I'm saving up for a digital camera (Panasonic FZ series), but those two u've mentioned are really tempting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
(btw I dont think they'll fix the antenna "bug" with the iPhone4....I think if it sales good, they wont do a thing about that...buy a case for that and deal with it...and I tell you what! YOU are holding that thing wrong!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
No offense I think its a nice gadget!!!


----------



## Ishcabible

Quote: 





notmuchcash said:


> The N900 is pretty awesome, The only place it is lacking is the applications. But the hardware is awesome and I'm pretty sure I could install Android.


 

 Hopefully they make an N1000 and have a US carrier sell it. I really hope Nokia doesn't give up on Maemo. It has the most potential. Apps really don't interest me that much. As long as I have the essentials like a document processor, physical keyboard and such, I'll be good. I can get a Touch for games and other fun stuff.


----------



## lucozade

Anybody got the sony ericsson xperia 10 mini pro ?


----------



## lucozade

bump


----------



## 11amaberry

Here's the specs on it... looks pretty fancy http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/corporate/products/phoneportfolio/specification/xperiax10minipro


----------



## mark2410

my sister may be getting one very soon, it looks a bit small for me but otherwise looks awesome


----------



## lucozade

Quote: 





mark2410 said:


> my sister may be getting one very soon, it looks a bit small for me but otherwise looks awesome


 

 Yes i have one , it is pretty awsesome ,Full touch screen mode and slide out qwerty keyboard as well, battery is not all that good though once you start playing around with it ,it soon discharges and needs charging every day


----------



## 71877

Quote: 





ishcabible said:


> Hopefully they make an N1000 and have a US carrier sell it. I really hope Nokia doesn't give up on Maemo. It has the most potential. Apps really don't interest me that much. As long as I have the essentials like a document processor, physical keyboard and such, I'll be good. I can get a Touch for games and other fun stuff.


 

 Happy N900 user here. There will be no N1000 tho. The successor of the N900 will be the N9 and will be running MeeGo OS (altho its really maemo6 thats meego compatible I think).


----------



## uofmtiger

I have an iPhone 3gs.


----------



## james0195

blackberry bold 9700
  prefer it to the iphone


----------



## mark2410

any one ever miss old phones?  i miss my old T28, T68 and Z600
   
  they were all just so nice to use


----------



## casioa5302ca

Samsung Omnia II (my next will be probably some from BlackBerry family)
   
  used to love: Nokia 3310, SE T68 and T610, and my last one before Samsung-Nokia E71.


----------



## Sweeney

I ditched my iPhone 3g for a Nexus One a few weeks ago and I'm not looking back.

 (I have a soft spot for my old k750i)


----------



## AhokZYashA

so no one here have the Tube?
   
  i have nokia 5800XM and an iPhone 3G
   
  pretty much preferred the SQ of the 5800
  the screen on the 5800 and the camera of it.
   
  guess ill miss my old N-Gage


----------



## Jonoshop

Yea I have the 5800XM also, it is a great phone, not too big and does pretty much everything. 
  Only problem is the photo quality at night.


----------



## AhokZYashA

got plenty of accesories too on the box
   
  one question?
  is the 5800 has the juice to drive the M50?


----------



## KyungMin

currently using:
  Iphone 2g
  Iphone 3gs
   
  waiting on the white 4g
   
   have a bunch of other phone I don't use though


----------



## MikeB123

Google Nexus One, one of the best out right now I think. Too bad they stopped selling it to the public. Great phone.


----------



## 11amaberry

^ That was/is an awesome phone, I loved the trackball.


----------



## Jmace21

Does anyone know how good the sound quality of the HTC HD2 is? Would it compare to say.. A Cowon S9? I really want to get the HD2 but I want to know about how good the sound quality is so I know whether I should just dump my S9 in the dusty drawer so it can be forgotten.


----------



## krmathis

Picked up a new Nokia E52 yesterday, since the Sony Ericsson G502s battery died.
  Takes a bit to get used to the new menu layout, but so far I am well pleased with it.


----------



## noxlord

I have had a Nokia E71 for the last 2 years. I love it, it does everything I need it to. Since the platform is about to die, I will switch to an android phone as soon as my contract is over.


----------



## TheGame21x

Just got a new phone. An LG EnV Touch.
   

   




   
   




   
  I like it so far. I like it a lot.


----------



## ChaosBlooderfly

Sony Ericson 750i or something. It's a generic candybar phone. Camera has dead pixels. Built like a brick though.
   
  Want a Droid 2 or and Epic 4g (Needs a hard keybaord).


----------



## scrypt

As of last week, I own an Epic 4G. 
   




   
  Pity about the SQ and battery life, but the super AMOLED screen's succulent and, most importantly, the keyboard's deliciously resistant.  The Epic has the best keyboard, in fact, of any phone I've ever used in my life.  This mini-chiclet is cadenza- and novel-worthy.
   
  I quite liked the iPhone 4 but knew the reception would be questionable in NYC. Besides, I wanted a keyboard.  I'll be picking up a retinal Touch 32GB in a few months' time.


----------



## MagicX

I've gone through many phones, however each time I've remained an Android loyalist. 
   
  First I had the HTC Magic, then a Nexus One - but because the Nexus had touchscreen issues I sold it and went for an HTC Aria. The Aria is a great size and has fantastic touchscreen response. Plus it has better sound quality with my Triple.fis than the Nexus One did. On the Nexus, bass was nonexistent.
   
  So to timeline this for you:
   
   
>>
   
   
                      HTC Magic                                                               Nexus One                                                                      HTC Aria


----------



## faisal2003456

Nokia E72. I can't believe I was able to get this decent picture out of a Sony DSC-W150, I guess settings do really matter. Anyways on the phone. It has an AMAZING keyboard, the second best keyboard on a candy bar style phone, only beaten by the Blackberry Bold 9000. The 5 mega-pixel camera shoots great stills and pretty mediocre video. The 600 MHz processor makes it really snappy and with the new software update it's even faster than before. It has dual microphones for noise cancellation. The loud speaker is mono and pretty bad, but thankfully it has a 3.5mm head-jack. You can charge it from either the micro-usb port or the standard Nokia port. It is VERY durable. I've dropped it a few times from a pretty high distance onto tile floors and it only has a few scuffs. I can't comment on it as a DAP, but my Cowon S9 and iM-590s should be here any day now. I'll make sure to comment on the differences. The amp outputs more power than the PSP at least. It also accepts micro-SD cards. This phone basically has almost every feature under the sun. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## CoryGillmore

iPhone 4 32GB+ALO LOD+RSA SR-71a+HD650=600 pound impractical portable rig. But it sure is fun!


----------



## 11amaberry

Quote:


faisal2003456 said:


> "the second best keyboard on a candy bar style phone, only beaten by the Blackberry Bold 9000."


   

 Teehee  Nice phone though, it reminds me of my beloved Samsung Blackjack.
​


----------



## faisal2003456

I have a friend who owned the Blackjack. It was a pretty good device, but the OS is very outdated nowadays.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





scrypt said:


> As of last week, I own an Epic 4G.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice. i have the evo and i want to sell it for a couple reasons and one of those reasons is the lack of a physical keyboard.  i had the storm 1 and storm 2 and said id never get touch screen again... then the evo came out.  its an awesome phone, i just need a physical keyboard. back to blackberry for me.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





scrypt said:


> As of last week, I own an Epic 4G.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice to see you, Scrypt! So I take it you're liking the phone overall? That keyboard sounds fantastic, I've always been disappointed by the keyboard on my Motorola Droid, but I appreciate the stock android and sheer amount of customization that the Droid allows.


----------



## jeycam

I've just sold iPhone 3GS few days ago and today I get the Galaxy S. The screen is amazing, touch response is on the level of iPhone, the virtual keyboard is actually better than on iPhone and Swype absolutely rocks. Also, Android is an amazing OS. I wasn't convinced to try it but now I know I made a good choice. Swype crashes a lot, though, not sure why. I haven't tried the player inside, as I've got exams tomorrow. Will do that as soon as I come back. Also, can't wait to get Froyo!


----------



## 11amaberry

It seems I've seriously underestimated this Galaxy S... I'll have to look into it.
   
  Review between Galaxy s/ Captivate, iphone 4, and Evo 4g here.


----------



## l1f35ux

Droid 2, love it so much. I'm putting my bb Bold 9700 for sale right now, if you guys are interested please PM me.
   
  Thanks,


----------



## basementdweller

Quote: 





jmace21 said:


> Does anyone know how good the sound quality of the HTC HD2 is? Would it compare to say.. A Cowon S9? I really want to get the HD2 but I want to know about how good the sound quality is so I know whether I should just dump my S9 in the dusty drawer so it can be forgotten.


 

 I have an HTC HD2 and it is a movie machine.  When I compare sound quality to my old shuffle, 5.5g ipod, 1g nano, zen touch, muvo, and x-fi2...listening to music on the HD2 sounds akin to listening to a $5 FM radio if you could remove the static...it really is gawd awful and thankfully I didn't buy it for it's music playback capabilities.  I have seen rave reviews of HTC phones, in regards to music playback, and it makes me wonder if my unit is defective or if there is some kind of plug in or application that I am unaware of.


----------



## Arlekiin

Sony Xperia X10 mini pro


----------



## 11amaberry

Whoa, that's ^ a neat phone.


----------



## ls20

samsung epic 4g...which is a variant of galaxy s w/ physical keyboard
   
  though honestly id rather have a GSM Nexus One


----------



## Marcus_C

Quote: 





arlekiin said:


> Sony Xperia X10 mini pro


 

 Ditto! I'm pretty impressed with it so far.


----------



## Arlekiin

Yup I took it because it has a keyboard and its small. I wasnt interested in a large brick sized phone but I wanted android functionality etc...so I think X10 Mini pro is pretty clever little phone.


----------



## Skyr795

iPhone 4. I recently got it to replace my broken iPod touch 2g (a friend accidentally broke the screen and shortly after getting it repaired the headphone jack broke) and my really cruddy phone (which replaced the nicer one which someone stole). I like it quite a bit. The high-resolution screen makes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and the fact that, according to head-fi, the sound quality is better is just icing on the cake (I didn't even know until after I got it). Of course, my favorite part is the applications. Sure the Android Market is open to anything, but it still has a lot of catching up to do from what I've seen. Say what you will about the evils of Apple and whatnot, but they do a great job and I'm rather happy with my phone.


----------



## Ash

I have been using a 3G iphone for the last 2 years without any major issues!
  I recently started my first 'real' job/s and realised that I really need my phone for the following activities in the order of frequency of use:
  1. Calling (obviously)
  2. Calender/organiser/scheduler/reminders
  3. Email
  4. Weather
  5.Epocrates (medical software)
  6. Texting
  7. Music (in the gym)
  8. Calculator
  9. Notes - occasionally.
  10. Internet  - occasionally.
   
  The iphone does fit the bill for most items except I dont like its calender/scheduler or the lack of a real keyboard for emails etc.
  I have been looking the Blackberries as well as the Droid/HTC phones out there in addition to the iphone 4.
  The choices are mind boggling. I dont mind switching to T-mobile/Verizon or staying with AT&T.
  Anyone know what might fit the bill for me based on the above usability patterns.
  Thanks!


----------



## mythe

Using a blackberry curve 8520 right now, I've owned several 9700's, htc aria, hd2, and an iphone 3g.
  I buy and fix/resell phones as a hobby so I've gotten to try out a bunch.  Unfortunately I didn't get to use any of the HTC phones for more than a week because they're so popular and sell fast. They are quite nice, was particularly impressed with the aria.  Have to stick to bb's for now though, because I'm on t-mobile and I really need the wifi/uma function that they have, or else I wouldn't even be able to use my phone at home.  I guess I'm content with the 8520, although the 9700's are really great.  The screen is fantastic, it's super clear in direct sunlight and crazy sharp... 8520 unfortunately only has about half the pixels but it's not bad.


----------



## 11amaberry

Quote: 





ash said:


> Anyone know what might fit the bill for me based on the above usability patterns.
> Thanks!


 


 I wouldn't suggest a BlackBerry (yes I use the bb 9000 and swear by it but...) because everything on it will be slower than what your used to (especially the internet). The Galaxy S phone (version w/physical keyboard) would probably be the best upgrade from your 3g.


----------



## mythe

Well, blackberries are fine for calling and their email is top notch obviously.  I like their texting system very much too, it's almost like IMing people.  I find the calender function to be very lacking, it would be nice if it were possible to display the day's events on the home screen or something.  In fact, I think the calender on my old nokia n85 was better.  I don't check the weather that much but I imagine there isn't much room for RIM to mess it up too bad.  Note taking and calculator is pretty standard.  Music is rather poor, but if you're going to be listening in the gym it shouldn't be too bad.  The 8520 does have dedicated audio buttons (skip and play/pause + volume rocker)  The only downside would be internet browsing.  It's not horrendous, if you just want to look something up it's alright.  Don't expect to be browsing for fun though.  I've never tried 3g browsing btw, only wifi. The camera on the 8520 sucks, the 9700 is much better but it's not gerat.  Battery life on blackberries is excellent, I can use mine for almost 4 days on a single charge.
   
  If you're looking into HTC/Samsung/Android phones, the huge brick phones seem to be quite popular now.  The HD2, Droidx, evo 4g (which I just got today) are all gigantic monsters. I personally didn't like hd2 that much, I felt that the screen was too sensitive and a lot of times when I was trying to scroll through a menu I would end up clicking an icon instead. evo 4g screen was excellent, very responsive and easy to use.  I don't have a droid X but I played with my friend's briefly and it's nice.  All of these phones are great for videos and internet browsing is very good too.  Typing is ok once you get used to it, but I still prefer phones with keyboards.  Many of these phones also have a swype function which you may like once you get used to it.  The calender function on these phones is much better than on the blackberry, and they definitely have a lot more capabilities.  Music is alright too, I'd say it's better than the blackberry but they won't be replacing my mp3 player.  Battery life on these phones is rather lacking.  The droid X doesn't even last a full day, it dies in the afternoon.
   
  I liked the HTC aria very much.  In fact, if I didn't absolutely have to have UMA I'd be using it right now.  The build quality is superb and it's an extremely compact phone with all the android functions.  If you just want a phone with phone and work functions, a blackberry would be great in my opinion.  The speed isn't really slow, it's actually quite snappy when it comes to opening menus and stuff, in fact I was very impressed with the picture viewer.  There's practically zero lag when opening/switching pictures.  The only thing that's slow is the internet browser.  I hear that the opera browser for bb's is better, but the stock one is pretty lacking.  If you want a fun phone that you can get apps on you're definitely going to want android or some similar touch screen phone.  The screens on these brick phones is just ridiculous, I feel that if I could hook my 360 up to one I could almost play games on them.  They're awesome for videos, pictures, and stuff.  My friend trades stocks on his 3g network and it's fast enough for him.  I don't have any experience with 3g because I can't pay 100$ a month for service.  I don't know what Epocrates is, so I can't help you there.


----------



## Bones13

Can't stand the ATT service here in town, so when my iPhone 3G "dissappeared" last year, I made the move to a Droid, which my family picked up on, and we all have Droids now.  Pretty happy with it actually, my speaker flaked out a couple weeks ago, and I upgraded to the Droid X, as I really don't use a physical keyboard, and I love the screen.
   
  Seeing that you use Epocrates, which is available on Android phones, there are a lot of other medical programs available in the iTunes App store that are not available on Android as of this writing.  So if you are happy with the ATT service where you are, consider sticking with an iPhone.  Very much harder to find any medical utility apps on any other platform.
   
  Both are great phones, not small, but easy to read, and work pretty well one handed.


----------



## apnk

Well today I just ordered a HTC Incredible for my sister and a Droid X for me. Our first smart phones can't wait until they get here.


----------



## Poltical Machine

Just got a HTC desire today!
  I've had the aria before but there was a problem with it so i returned it. the desire is pretty much the same thing


----------



## vrln

I´ve been extremely happy with my HTC Desire. It´s my first non-Nokia phone, and I´ll just say I´ve moved to Android for good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It´s more like a mini-laptop, so much stuff can be done with it. Read Head-Fi for example daily via Desire


----------



## Poltical Machine

I just installed swype on it, im actually pretty amazed right now. (if anyone else wants it, pm me)


----------



## jasonb

i have a rooted and highly modified HTC Incredible. sound quality with my current hacking is outstanding. i now have an EQ and dsp room effects on it. love this phone. sounds perfect with my Brainwavz M2's.


----------



## zombiefreak

Samsung Epic 4G w/ Fresh Snack @ 1.3 Ghz
   
  This phone needs more 2.2


----------



## zombiefreak

Quote: 





> i have a rooted and highly modified HTC Incredible. sound quality with my current hacking is outstanding. i now have an EQ and dsp room effects on it. love this phone. sounds perfect with my Brainwavz M2's.


 
  What app are you using?


----------



## jasonb

Quote: 





zombiefreak said:


> What app are you using?


 


 DSP Manager is the app i use for the EQ and crossfeed/room effects. it's not quite as simple as just installing an app though. you need to be rooted so you can also replace a file in the /system/lib directory as well. the app does nothing without that file replaced.
   
  i also ripped out a file from the leaked Desire HD rom that makes my volume louder and just makes things sound better overall. i tried the Desire HD port on my Incredible and immediately noticed louder and improved sound. the rom wasn't exactly stable though, so i researched and tried to find out which file i needed to transplant from the Desire rom to my current stable rom and had no luck doing so. one night i went through the Desire Rom and just took anything out that looked like it might control audio and i lucked out and got it to work. i have no idea which file it was though that actually made this work since i replaced probably about a dozen or so files all at once.
   
  the sound is much improved with the EQ, crossfeed, room effects, and whichever file did the trick from the Desire HD rom. altogether it really made a huge difference and was a fun process along the way. i went from no EQ or any adjustments at all and the volume being just barely loud enough, to having a 5 band EQ with DSP effects and plenty of volume to spare. it was well worth the effort. such a good match to my M2's.


----------



## Maxvla

Just took a look around a Verizon store (where I have dumbphone service). My mother's phone (same as mine) is about to die and she decided she wanted a smart phone for easier texting, and better screen. We looked at several phones, and the touch screen keyboards just won't work for her with fingernails so I think she's decided if we go with Verizon to get the Droid 2, which meant any phone the same price or less would be free for me. I've been using an iPod Touch 4G I just bought 2 months ago so I went around the store looking at the screens and how fluid the scrolling and such was. There wasn't a phone in the store I would even put in the same league with the retina display or the processing power to scroll smoothly as the iPhone or iPod Touch. The only phone that was even close was the Droid X, which would be the phone I'd choose if we go with Verizon. Her getting the Droid 2 makes the Droid X $50 cheaper, so not bad. The family plans are pretty decent and the data has an unlimited option (instead of maxing at 2GB like AT&T). I was very disappointed with the Droid 2, Droid Incredible and Samsung Captivate.
   
  We're going to a Sprint store tomorrow to see how their plans and phones compare. I'll be looking at the HTC Evo 4G, Samsung Epic 4G, and HTC Hero.


----------



## Phantom87

Just got the HTC desire Z after selling the Samsung Omnia 2. So far this phone has been more than a phone too me since ijust recently lost my desktop.  I keep getting surprised at what this pocket machine can do.
  Done the whole rooting and security off thing and installed apps upon apps for my daily needs until i get my laptop.


----------



## Murmaider

HTC HD2 aka the "God" phone
  Running Winmo 6.5 & Android and very soon WM7

  
  Quote: 





basementdweller said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  That is really strange, are you refering to the audio the loud speaker puts out? or just in general?
  I've had mine since May and the sound is fantastic through my UE's. i use the stock sense player for mp3's
  with the audiobooster set to "Dance", and Coreplayer whenever i listen to flac.


----------



## s2odin

Picked up a Samsung Vibrant a while ago.
   
  It's an ok phone.  USB charger is already loose and it lags like crazy sometimes.  I rooted it so I'm going to try the OCLF.


----------



## Kirosia

Purchased a second-hand iphone 4, incredible device, though I haven't tried the "phone" aspects yet.The internal hardware is perfectly adequate for multitasking, my old 3G would struggle with just the ipod and browser in simultaneous use. With the 4, slowdown/lag is minimal if at all. Video playback is fairly good, though I wouldn't recommend the phone for anyone prioritizing Youtube/Vevo viewing. (The compatibility just pales compared to an actual computer) On the bright side, standard definition YT/Vevo videos can be easily ripped, and work perfectly with the iphone's in-built player without needing to transcode. I still believe IOS to have the best casual web browser due to things like great text re-flow and (in the 4's case) the high resolution IPS display. Even the smallest text is legible, meaning less zooming for us young'uns. (Though my personal device has a dead pixel, which is more an annoyance than anything) Website compatibility is an issue, luckily most of the ones I frequent work fine.


----------



## 11amaberry

^ Nice. Sorry about that seller ripping you off. That was just wrong 
  Still using my (now, admittedly in poor condition) blackberry 9000. I think I'd go into shock if I had to switch to any thing else!


----------



## NumLock

Sprint Epic(Samsung Galaxy S)
  Very happy with the phone. I had the Touch Pro 1, Touch Pro 2, and an iPhone.


----------



## AhokZYashA

okay.
  im pretty impressed with my 5800XM
  it can drive the HD650 until decent volume,


----------



## s2odin

Just so all the Vibrant owners know, TeamWhiskey has their Froyo out as Nero_v1 on their site.  Definitely wayyyyy better than stock 2.1


----------



## elementunkn

16GB iPhone 3GS Black. Waiting for the next iPhone in June/July
  Also considering WP7/Android.


----------



## blackbird

My phone now? A phantom Nokia 5310. It lived for only 3 years (equivalent to 300 phone years), but I suppose its lifetime was filled with happy moments.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Now I need to find another one! I suppose I will find an used iPhone 2g or 3g. After all, how can I expect to afford a iPhone 4 when I am still in school?


----------



## 3X0

[size=medium]HTC HD2. I also have the iPhone 4 but I will be selling that shortly.
   
  I used to be pretty big on phones (bought the N95-3 at $500, then went on to the N85-1, XPERIA X1i, iPhone 3G, N97, iPhone 3GS (all these on T-Mobile, then I switched to AT&T), Motorola MILESTONE, BlackBerry Bold 9700, to the HD2 and 4), but nothing groundbreaking has came to the game since the HD2 (which was released November of last year [_come on!_]) except for the Motorola ATRIX. But since that's coming on AT&T I have no intention of getting it, since I'm currently using my phone with a $30 dumbphone-designed unlimited texting and data (yes, with HSDPA) package. Everything between the HD2 and ATRIX has been stale and disappointing to me, and frankly ugly (except for the iPhone 4).​[/size]


----------



## alvinleong01

Currently owning a SE W995 and fell in love with the Xperia Arc which was on display in CES 2011 
   
  http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/products/mobilephones/overview/xperiaarc?cc=ap&lc=en#view=overview


----------



## Confispect

Iphone 4/Hero


----------



## soul05

htc hero here...hacked with cyanogen mod


----------



## dirkpitt45

Just got my captivate today! Won't be on the network till Wednesday but I've been playing with it all afternoon. I think I'm gonna try to learn swipe typing. I been reading and lots of people seem to like it alot.


----------



## Somnambulist

Looks like the Verizon iPhone will be unveiled tomorrow (Engaget already has the liveblog page up ready to go: http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/11/live-from-verizons-iphone-event/), good news for you lot!


----------



## Somnambulist

And so it was:
  http://www.engadget.com/


----------



## robm321

^ AT&T is already arguing that Verizon is 60% slower. I just wonder how long they are going to try to hang on that argument. I'm hoping they have to cave in and go back to unlimited data. I can't see how they can just sit on a speed argument when Verizon has unlimited/iPhone. We'll see though. 
   
  Quote: 





dirkpitt45 said:


> Just got my captivate today! Won't be on the network till Wednesday but I've been playing with it all afternoon. I think I'm gonna try to learn swipe typing. I been reading and lots of people seem to like it alot.


 


  Swype is the best way to type on a phone. I had the Captivate for awhile. Really liked it. I have an iPhone now which doesn't support swype. Learn it and never look back.


----------



## Confispect

This is great news!!! This is what I've been waiting for goodbye AT&T hopefully....


----------



## wintwu

Iphone will have hotspot for up to 5 devices too


----------



## Sn0rlax

How much do you want to bet that a gazillion people are going to get the Verizon iPhone only to get screwed over 4 months later when the newer, more better version comes out on AT&T 4 months later?


----------



## Confispect

Lol that would be funny, a nice move for AT&T, reguardless AT&T call reception is wack I'm switching as soon as I can/get all the details. Or maybe not plan wise...


----------



## Sn0rlax

I've got a Samsung Focus on AT&T and I really haven't had any reception issues.  I had a lot more trouble with my iPhone 3GS than the Focus.


----------



## robm321

I've had no issues with AT&T. Either I've been lucky with where I live or travel or the network problems have been overblown. 
   
  I'm just hoping this forces AT&T to go back to the unlimited data plan.


----------



## Confispect

Quote: 





robm321 said:


> *I'm just hoping this forces AT&T to go back to the unlimited data plan. *





>





> This would be nice.


----------



## mike28307

Jailbroken iphone 4 once you have one you can't go back.


----------



## dirkpitt45

Finally updated my captivate to 2.2. Garbage kies doesn't support 64bit windows 7 for some reason so had borrow my sisters laptop. Can't say I noticed much of a difference, boots about the same, but the settings icons are coloured now. Rather dissapointed, I jumped on XDA-developers site and started going through the "how does your phone look" thread. 
   
  I ended up with this;
   
   
  ADW launcher, clockr, battstatt, and some text icons to replace the boring stock ones. I also switched to the skyfire browser and it's awesome.


----------



## mrsal

iv got a samsung captivate, i love it! use xscope 6 on it, very fast, tho it occasionally crashes. cant wait for the infuse 4g or the HTC inspire 4g. Not sure if i want the atrix yet, hopefully the price wont be too much...


----------



## iCantSee

Nokia 5730 Xpress Music


----------



## cifani090

Im thinking of getting either a smartphone or a tablet. I think i may get a tablet insted of a smartphone because it is cheaper in the long term. I was looking at a newer HTC eris, but i want the HTC Flyer tablet


----------



## Tordenskjold

Nokia X3


----------



## davesmith

I currently have a ZTE F107, which was not a lot from 3 in the UK. Very much considering a Glaxy S2 though!


----------



## jh4db536

G2 personal phone, vibrant/galaxy s work phone

Gotta love the free wired and wireless tethering right now. pretty sure it'll be taken away unless the att deal falls through

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szadzik

I have been a phone geek from the very moment I got my first phone almost 12 years ago. 
   
  Here is the list of phones I have had so far in hronological sequence: 
   
  Alcatel OneTouch MaxDB - My first phone, bought on pre-paid, I really oved it 
  Sony CMD-CD1 - Exchangd the Alcatel for this one after around half a year of using Alcatel.
  Sony CMD-CD5 - Was supposed to be a btter version of CD1, but was not.
  Sony CMD-J5 - First phone in the world to have poliphonic ringtones. I had it for 14 months and it still is the record.
  Panasonic GD96 - Was supposed to replace J5, but was a total failure.
  Siemens ME45 - A great phone that had good battery life and a lot of resistance to dropping.
  Sony Ericsson T68i - My first phone with a colour screen (256 colours ) and a camera that was an accessory that was attached to the bottom of the phone. Took pretty good photos.
  Sagem X6 - Funny phone with exchangeable covers that cost around 1 Euro each.
  Siemens CX65 - The phone that revolutionized everything by starting the large screen frenzy.
  Motorola A925 - A total brick that was feature-rich for that time though.
  Motorola E398 - bought it and sold it within a few days.
  Motorola MPx200 - Best clamshell ever. Built quality was superb and anyone who saw the phone asked about it.
  Sagem X6-2 - Nothing special.
  Samsung D600E - My first phone that had EDGE technology instead of GPRS only. The only phone I ever lost.
  Alcatel OT715 - a replacement for my stolen D600E,
  Sony Ericsson W810 - A nice walkman phone with flash meu themes.
  Sony Ericsson M600i - My second try with UIQ - not enough processing power.
  BlackBerry Pearl 8100 - My only shot at BlackBerry. They were trying to promote this phone as a multimedia device, but it was far from that.
  Sony Ericsson W880 - Small and nicely built phone.
  Nokia N95-2 - My only Nokia I ever tried. Did not like the way Symbian operates.
  Sony Ericsson P1i - A great UIQ3 phone with a really nice half-QWERTY keyboard.
  XDA Ignito - Underpowered WM 6.0 device.
  Sony Ericsson W880 - Still use this as a secondary phone for travelling.
  Sony Ericsson X1 - This phone got me hooked up with QWERTY keyboards that I still like having.
  Motorola Milestone - My first Android device and I do not think I will be changing it to another OS any time soon.
  Motorola Milestone 2 - My current device. I am just waiting for Atrix to be released in Europe to get one and replace this one.
   
  26 phones in 11 years and 10 months - on average I never owned a phone for longer than half a year , there were some I only owned for a few day though.


----------



## cifani090

Wow, that is alot of phones


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> I have been a phone geek from the very moment I got my first phone almost 12 years ago.
> 
> Here is the list of phones I have had so far in hronological sequence:
> 
> ...


 


  I see but one HTC phone :[
   
  Sensation as your next perhaps?


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





lordofdoom said:


> I see but one HTC phone :[
> Sensation as your next perhaps?


 


   
  Probably not Sensation. I tried Desire HD and found it to be too big. I think Motorola Atrix maybe as it has a biger screen than my Milestone 2 and is not much biger in size. I like the webtop idea too.


----------



## Rudi50

Sony Ericsson Experia Arc


----------



## notmuchcash

Picked up the atrix. It's my first android phone. I like it, nice and responsive. Came from a Nokia N900. Very different in some ways. Things feel less open, so I may root it. Didn't get the Lapdock, so I cannot comment on that.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is Android better than Windows ?  I might get something from htc.


----------



## revolink24

If you want a huge amount of apps, get Android. If you want a smooth, refined, fast user interface, Windows Phone would probably be better.

Though Android is miles better than WinMo 6.5


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Is Android better than Windows ?  I might get something from htc.


 

 I have never had HTC, but their phones look very solidly built.  The only problem with those smartphones is that there is a $40-60 add on because of internet


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Is Android better than Windows ?  I might get something from htc.


 


  Quite a bit IMO (if we're talking about Windows Mobile here), although I'm still trying to get my mom to switch over and she's leaning towards iOS.


----------



## revolink24

lordofdoom said:


> Quite a bit IMO (if we're talking about Windows Mobile here), although I'm still trying to get my mom to switch over and she's leaning towards iOS.




If we're talking WinMo, I agree. If we're talking about Phone 7, well...

I've been an Android user for over a year, and I frankly think it has a long way to go.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is Windows Phone 7 better than Windows Mobile ?


----------



## revolink24

Significantly.


----------



## Daysleeper

trusty ol' symbian: Nokia e72. works, has everything i need for work, and hurts like hell when you get hit by it. how i got to that, please, do not ask.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Rumor is that Microsoft is about to buy Nokia.

BSOD, anyone?


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Rumor is that Microsoft is about to buy Nokia.
> 
> BSOD, anyone?


 


  More than a rumor, they should be in talks quite soon about a full-scale takeover.  I see this deal going the way of HP-Palm although I don't know if Nokia would end up making a lot less dumbphones since that's not really Microsoft's direct interest.


----------



## revolink24

I'm not quite sure how that works. After all, Nokia has _more_ employees than Microsoft (though only half the total assets)


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I'm not quite sure how that works. After all, Nokia has _more_ employees than Microsoft *(though only half the total assets)*


 
   
  Exactly


----------



## Thursday

Do any phones these days have good quality audio (through headphones of course)? The iPhone seems like the obvious choice but is there anything else? I have an iPod for mobile listening but I just figured I'd ask anyways. My phone is a POS LG from '09 and am a bit out of the loop when it comes to the latest phones.


----------



## Aeneas

Try GSM Arena reviews. They review virtually every major phone. They conduct an actual audio test and show the results and criteria...

iPhones do well.

On the whole, audio quality almost certainly a lot better in most phones.


----------



## natashaful

HTC desire, But it's gone in for repair today since it kept rebooting while surfing the internet, I'm back on my old nokia N95 and to be honest the music play back is much better then the Desire, I think i'll go for something else once my contracts up.


----------



## DaBomb77766

iPhone 3GS.  Hand-me-down from my dad, who got an iPhone 4 (love the screen on that thing).


----------



## ozz

iPhone 4 and loving it.


----------



## vibin247

Just got a Sharp KIN TWOm and loving it so far. Zune player, FM radio, 8MP camera, 720p video camera. And all for free (not including taxes) because I'm due for a New Every Two discount from Verizon. I wish it had more than 8GB of internal memory, or no memory expansion slot, but hey I got it for free. I'm glad I ignored the bad reviews...so far


----------



## vibin247

DELETE: Double post


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> I have never had HTC, but their phones look very solidly built.  The only problem with those smartphones is that there is a $40-60 add on because of internet


 

 Wow...I have an Android phone, and I pay $55/month for unlimited everything.


----------



## LordofDoom

Best plan I've found is Even More Plus on T-Mobile.  Move to Google Voice for all texting and you can save $5-10 on that as well.


----------



## mark2410

erm £10 a month, unlimited data, unlimited and 250 xnetwork minutes that i never get through anyway


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





mark2410 said:


> erm £10 a month, unlimited data, unlimited and 250 xnetwork minutes that i never get through anyway


 


  That's insane.


----------



## dirkpitt45

I pay 55 CAD for my galaxy S. $20 for 5gb a month + unlimited texts, and $25 for the phone part. Which is stupid, I've used a grand total of 22 minutes since January when I got the phone. Basically paid over $140 for 22 minutes. I use the data alot though, and texts. I could honestly go with just a data plan, but no, dumb Rogers, I never get phone calls lol.


----------



## seaskimmer

@dirkpitt45

Are you on Rogers? My iPhone contract finishes next month and that seems like a good deal you have. Is it a contract plan or just prepaid?

Wind mobile is taking way too long to get their coverage to northern Ontario (Sudbury here). I want unlimited data that doesn't cost $100 a month!


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





lordofdoom said:


> That's insane.


 


  good isnt it, and its off contract PAYG so i con leave at the drop of a hat if i wanted.  its what happens when would dont sign a hire purchase agreement to buy a handset that youll want to change in 9 months anyway


----------



## dirkpitt45

Quote: 





seaskimmer said:


> @dirkpitt45
> 
> Are you on Rogers? My iPhone contract finishes next month and that seems like a good deal you have. Is it a contract plan or just prepaid?
> 
> Wind mobile is taking way too long to get their coverage to northern Ontario (Sudbury here). I want unlimited data that doesn't cost $100 a month!


 
   

 Well Tbaytel/Rogers. I'm on a student plan, so it's $19.99 a month for unlimited text, 5gb data, caller id, voicemail, and I think that's it. Then its the $25 for the voice plan. I don't even think there's an unlimited data plan, but 5gb is working out to be more than enough for me. And it's a 3 year contract, for a galaxy s, but I'm pretty sure the plan applies even on non-contract.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





mark2410 said:


> good isnt it, and its off contract PAYG so i con leave at the drop of a hat if i wanted.  its what happens when would dont sign a hire purchase agreement to buy a handset that youll want to change in 9 months anyway


 

 Actually I'm on T-Mobile and the EMP plan I use is the same way.  We're not getting the worst deal at unlimited data/1500 minutes at about $42 a person for 3 people.


----------



## seaskimmer

Do you know if this is still available? I am a student also and this sounds like an amazing plan. Did you get it from a Rogers store or Tbaytel?


----------



## dirkpitt45

Well Tbaytel is Rogers now, they just brand everything as Tbaytel for some reason. But I got it from Teleco in ThunderBay, the Tbaytel store is completely useless and you really don't want to go in there  Unless you like standing in line for 30 minutes and talking to a bunch of overpaid and undereducated salespeople. I'm not sure if Rogers has the same plan, I'd imagine they do though. Since Tbaytel's student plan was different before they merged.


----------



## justie

Nokia N9 announced today.  Looks awesome and it has FLAC support. No idea abt sound quality but the OS looks sick!


----------



## notmuchcash

If the article I read is true, that will be the last Nokia I would consider purchasing. 
   
  It comes with Meego, the replacement for the N900's Maemo OS.
   
  All future smartphones from Nokia are slated to be running Windows Phone 7. That is a dealbreaker for me. I loved my N900. If Meego were going to be around longer, I would be down for an N9.... But it seems to be a last hurrah for awesome smartphone software. Maemo still impresses me with the features it supports. Meego was something I was really looking forward to.
   
  Guess the closest thing I will find on the market will be Android phones.


----------



## justie

future meego models will depend on how well the N9 sells in the future so if its successful then they might make more


----------



## mark2410

no one will buy the N9 because the platform has no base, no current users and no apps and since its already a dead platform no one will ever bother to develop for it.
   
  so no one will buy one.  (shame as its looks great)


----------



## LordofDoom

Replaced my Nexus One with an HTC Sensation 4G.  It lives up to the hype


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





notmuchcash said:


> Guess the closest thing I will find on the market will be Android phones.


 


  You'd be surprised. All the devs and designers I know in the mobile space rank WP7 as better than Android with a more exciting future of possibilities. Personally, if I wasn't going to stick with iOS I'd either look for WP7 or WebOS. I've played around rather extensively with Android and I've never been impressed. Even with similar specs to the iOS hardware the Android gear just always feels sluggish and buggy.
   
  I still think it works like this:
   - The best mobile OS on the market is iOS because of it's speed, stability and security.
   - The best mobile OS on the market for the ability to tweak and customize is Android since most Android phones allow you full access to everything.
   - The mobile OS with the best chance to really push the space is WP7 because it gets feels like someone said, "Supposing we had to start from scratch in the mobile space..." where everyone else feels like, "Taking what we know from desktops..."
   - The mobile OS that really stands a chance of being great is WebOS.
   - Best example of how not to do a mobile OS is everything RIM does. At this point anyone who buys a Blackberry is doing so knowing their phone is the best at nothing and behind in every single way. Worse hardware, battery, OS, software, security, speed, stability... Everything.
   
  If I were ranking the mobile OS's I'd say it went iOS (for now), Android, WP7, WebOS, everything other mobile OS anyone's ever made and then BBOS.


----------



## Parall3l

i have a htc legend and a ipod touch 4th gen, and i can honestly say that i prefer android over ios. ios can never match android in terms of customisability  and looks. although i do not do much web browsing on both devices, the flash capabilities of android certainly enables me to see everything on the web page. (the idevices are more than capable of flash but flash compatibility was never included and unlikely to be included in the near future)


----------



## seaskimmer

I personally like Android better since it provides more customization features along with the ability to be able to flash completely custom ROM's onto your phone.


----------



## revolink24

seaskimmer said:


> I personally like Android better since it provides more customization features along with the ability to be able to flash completely custom ROM's onto your phone.




I've been flashing custom ROMs onto my droid since I got it in the hopes that it would make Android, well, good.

Thus far it hasn't.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> i have a htc legend and a ipod touch 4th gen, and i can honestly say that i prefer android over ios. ios can never match android in terms of customisability  and looks. although i do not do much web browsing on both devices, the flash capabilities of android certainly enables me to see everything on the web page. (the idevices are more than capable of flash but flash compatibility was never included and unlikely to be included in the near future)


 


  It's actually a running gag in the design community that if you have an app with an iOS version and an Android version, the Android version will always be uglier. You can find articles were people compare iOS apps to Android apps. Trust me, when it comes to aesthetics, Android has a lot of work to do. And that's a professional's opinion.
   
  And as for Flash... Yeah, I know people keep making a big deal out of it. I've had my iPhone for a number of months now and have only come across one page that was full-Flash and didn't provide an HTML-version. Most sites provide special support for iOS now and there's a reason why: Flash on mobile sucks. It's laggy, it's unstable, it's just one big problem. As someone who actually used to build flash websites I can tell you every criticism Jobs leveled at Flash was legitimate. I do love how Adobe came back with, "We're open!"
   
  It's kind of true, in a way. Flash is an open-standard which means anyone who's willing to pay can implement it. I just love how the Android crowd, which is pretty vocal about how people should drop H.264 for WebM because H.264 is licensed, all seem to proclaim how awesome Flash is and how everyone should have it.


----------



## jago

First android device for me, Xperia play - not bad sounding for a phone!


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





lordofdoom said:


> Replaced my Nexus One with an HTC Sensation 4G.  It lives up to the hype


 

 I love the Nexus One, to bad it wasnt on Verizon when i upgraded. Do you still have it?


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> I love the Nexus One, to bad it wasnt on Verizon when i upgraded. Do you still have it?


 

 I threw it on Ebay this week.  I've sent you a PM.  If you get it, I'll knock off shipping for a fellow Head-fi-er.
   
  EDIT: Nevermind, Ebay killed the auction for unknown reasons, so I just sold it on XDA.  Ebay's ridiculousness never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## raymond555

Mine is Nexus One running 2.3.4.
   
  Looking To replacement with something with better audio quality,cant decide between SE Arc and the SGS II.....
  The SGS II sound quality seemed bad on paper.
http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_i9100_galaxy_s_ii-review-597p8.php 
  alot of IMD and noise,the Arc is clearer.
  Does anyone know which DAC SE is using in the ARC?


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Is there anyone who is actually testing and rating the audio out-put quality of these various phones? I honestly can't imagine any of them are all that much better than any of the others. I'd love to see some data to the contrary.


----------



## seaskimmer

For listening to music, I still use my ipod with a LOD. I have heard that the Samsung Galaxy 1 was a good performer in terms of sound since flashing the voodoo kernel allowed for the 3.5mm headphone jack to function as a line level out.


----------



## Szadzik

GSMArena does audio quality tests when doing phone reviews.


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> GSMArena does audio quality tests when doing phone reviews.


 


  unfortunately those electrical tests arent really the be and end all, stuff that looks great on paper isnt actually always the case


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





mark2410 said:


> unfortunately those electrical tests arent really the be and end all, stuff that looks great on paper isnt actually always the case


 


  I agree. Being the ONLY source of tests though, it still is better than nothing.


----------



## DodgeMD

Still use my Nokia N82 cause of camera(still the best one I've ever seen on the phones) and non-touch screen =)


----------



## blackbird

Quote: 





raymond555 said:


> Mine is Nexus One running 2.3.4.
> 
> Looking To replacement with something with better audio quality,cant decide between SE Arc and the SGS II.....
> The SGS II sound quality seemed bad on paper.
> ...


 
  Me too. Have been using it for the past two months.


----------



## cifani090

Can you guys believe (stupid) Verizon shoving everyone in the corner to pay $30 a month for a smartphone? My parents dont want to pay that, and it seems like the basic phones, are neither touch screen, and are all old generations.What has the world come to?


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Translated to how that sounded from my perspective: "Why should I pay more for something that does more? Why is it the cheaper phones are lacking all the features of the better phones?"
   
  Price decreases based on three things:
   - Less demand
   - Decreased costs for production
   - Something newer and shinier coming out
   
  Phones aren't going to get cheaper because their capabilities keep increasing. Heck, The iPhone 5 will be as powerful as the laptop I bought for college. Almost as high of resolution, too and definitely more space (if rumors are true and they do a 64 GB model).
   
  What I would argue IS over-priced are the phone plans. For instance, it costs a couple bucks a month for 100+ text messages when, in terms of cost per message, the telecoms pay around $0.25 per 4,000. Wish our pricing reflected that.
   
  Personally, the only real complaint I have that I actually care about is the lack of any attempt at net neutrality in the mobile space. It worries me more because they keep saying mobile broadband is exempt when that is the future of the internet. Sure, you could argue it's just a theory, but evolution is just a theory and we're pretty sure about that one.


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Translated to how that sounded from my perspective: "Why should I pay more for something that does more? Why is it the cheaper phones are lacking all the features of the better phones?"
> 
> Price decreases based on three things:
> - Less demand
> ...


 


 Not sure if you've noticed, but there's a functionality gap you can drive a semi through between featurephones which don't require dataplans and smartphones that do. I suspect it's a matter of intentional market segregation. Give featurephones too much capability and a large chunk of your smartphone market stops paying for $30-40/month data plans.
   
  After all, it'd be trivial for, say, Apple to make a featurephone that slots between the iTouch and iPhone. An iPhone/iTouch hybrid with voice/SMS that only accesses data while on WiFi would hit the spot for quite a few people. Hardware wise, it'd be doable as there's not much of a BOM difference between the two devices (< $50) and plenty of marketspace to exploit given the $400 price difference between the 32GB variants of the iTouch and iPhone.
   
  Ain't happening though and it's pretty obvious why. Carriers would have to be braindead to allow something like this. No carrier subsidy == no sales.


----------



## Max598

Got an iphone last year and am never turning back.  Will for sure be picking up an iphone 5 when they come out.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Actually, it would be more accurate to say, "Give feature phones too much capability and they become smartphones." If you added a phone to the iPod Touch that would be a smartphone.
   
  Look, I'm starting to think you don't quite understand the terms you're using. The big difference between a smartphone and a feature phone is that a smartphone can download and run custom apps where a feature phone is limited to what's built into the phone's OS. A smartphone is basically a very small, very portable computer that can make phone calls. If you start adding features to a feature phone they quickly bridge the gap into smartphone territory.
   
  As for wifi-only hitting the spot for quite a few people, what are you basing this assumption off of? Because it is an assumption and I happen to know the opposite is true. It's not an opinion, either. I do a lot of iOS design and, as an occupational hazard, read a lot of user research. smartphones tend to browse the web most while away from the home or office. They're designed and used as a highly-portable device and most usage actually happens away from wifi.
   
  Remember, wifi is not everywhere. It's not even most places. You step outside a major population center and free wifi becomes hard to find. You go out into rural areas and it's **** near impossible. To say wifi-only would hit the sweet spot for a large portion of the smartphone population would be to ignore a large body of user research.
   
  As for something between an iPod Touch and an iPhone... What would that be? Because it basically sounds like an iPhone without a dataplan. Why would Apple make that? What possible benefit could it have for them?
   
  OK, I agree pricing sucks. No one should have to pay $30 just to get 2 GB of bandwidth. It's silly and a ripoff. But the fault isn't with Apple, Google, RIM, Nokia, MIcrosoft, HTC, any of them. It's with Verizon, AT&T, T-Mobile, Sprint, et al. The only reason you have to have a data plan with your iPhone is because the telecoms say so. Apple doesn't require  you to have one. It's why you can turn data off when you go overseas so you don't end up with a $50,000+ phone bill.


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Look, I'm starting to think you don't quite understand the terms you're using. The big difference between a smartphone and a feature phone is that a smartphone can download and run custom apps where a feature phone is limited to what's built into the phone's OS. A smartphone is basically a very small, very portable computer that can make phone calls. If you start adding features to a feature phone they quickly bridge the gap into smartphone territory.


 
   
   
  It's a fairly arbitrary definition given that many featurephones have had both decent hardware specs and the capability of installing custom applications. If we're considering foreign markets, Japanese featurephones have long had applications that went well beyond the limited Java apps that made up most US featurephone software. The computer definition isn't very good either, as even featurephones have been very small, very portable computers (if not very capable ones) for a pretty long time. Even a definition based on operation systems would be fuzzy given that Symbian and Android based featurephones exist. I do understand that it's the commonly accepted definition though.
   
  In any case, I was using featurephone as shorthand for the low end market where dataplans aren't required for contract subsidies (where the vast majority of the phones sold happen to be featurephones). I could have clarified and put "featurephone-class market segment" and "smartphone-class market segment" or "voice only subsidy market" and "data and voice subsidy market" everywhere I had featurephone and smartphone, but figured (wrongly as it turned out) that it'd be clear enough that I was referring to market segments.
   
   
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> As for something between an iPod Touch and an iPhone... What would that be? Because it basically sounds like an iPhone without a dataplan. Why would Apple make that? What possible benefit could it have for them?
> 
> OK, I agree pricing sucks. No one should have to pay $30 just to get 2 GB of bandwidth. It's silly and a ripoff. But the fault isn't with Apple, Google, RIM, Nokia, MIcrosoft, HTC, any of them. It's with Verizon, AT&T, T-Mobile, Sprint, et al. The only reason you have to have a data plan with your iPhone is because the telecoms say so. Apple doesn't require  you to have one. It's why you can turn data off when you go overseas so you don't end up with a $50,000+ phone bill.


 
   
   
  It'd be a mid-market ~ $100-150 phone on 2 year contract (assuming usual $200-250 featurephone subsidy and the ~ 2x iTouch MSRP/BOM ratio) with no dataplan required. Slightly more expensive than the average feature phone, slightly less expensive than an iPod Touch, and much less expensive than an iPhone. I suspect it'd do pretty well in the large featurephone-class market segment where Apple currently has no market presense.
   
  I also take a broader view of who to blame for bandwidth pricing. Sure the carriers are part of it, but smartphones have an awfully high MSRP/BOM ratio (~ 3x for iPhone, Nexus, Droid) compared to other consumer electronics products. I have little doubt that contract subsidies and the carriers' capability to recoup part of the subsidy through overpriced data plans are a major reason why off-contract smartphones are such high margin devices.
   
   
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> As for wifi-only hitting the spot for quite a few people, what are you basing this assumption off of? Because it is an assumption and I happen to know the opposite is true. It's not an opinion, either. I do a lot of iOS design and, as an occupational hazard, read a lot of user research. smartphones tend to browse the web most while away from the home or office. They're designed and used as a highly-portable device and most usage actually happens away from wifi.


 
   
   
  As above, the target of the hypothetical device isn't the smartphone-class market segment. Still think it'd cannibalize a significant portion of the low data usage smartphone crowd and smartphone intenders currently using featurephones given that cost of ownership would run at least $300 less per year.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Well, it's not arbitrary. It's the actual industry accepted definition of a feature phone. A smartphone has a lot of computational power, a feature phone does not. A smartphone can run a variety of third-party apps. A feature phone cannot. A smartphone often has extra forms of connectivity like wifi or sometimes NFC. Aside from bluetooth, feature phones usually do not have any of these forms of connectivity. Again, this isn't my definition. This is the commonly accepted definition by those who work in the mobile industry. If you don't believe me, Google it and you will see for yourself that the difference between a smartphone and a feature phone is computational power and over-all features.
   
  Here's a simple way to figure out where a device sits. Is it markedly more capable than the most basic phones? Is it as capable as the most advanced phones? If it's somewhere in the middle it's a feature phone.
   
  Also, just so we're clear, most phones are subsidized under contract. That's why you can get a free phone with a 2-year contract. Granted, the subsidy is often only $50 to $100 but it's still a subsidy.
   
  I still cannot see why Apple would ever choose to make a dumbed-down iPhone. I really don't. They would be taking away features and now having to support four variations of iOS where three of them are radically different.
   
  As for the MSRP, there are a number of factors you may not be counting. Phones take a relatively decent technological jump every year or two. There is a great deal of R&D that goes into this and each company is, more or less, doing it on their own. In contrast, Blu-ray players, TVs and the like don't actually change that much and all use a lot of the same technology, technology that is shared in other sectors.
   
  Again, if we're talking about people who are looking for a device that's as capable as, say, an iPod Touch they're still going to want the mobile data. You can say you don't think that's the case, and with a certain segment of the population you're right. But the majority do want mobile data, it's why they go for a smartphone in the first place. Beyond that, what about Apple's business strategy makes you think they'd care about such a low-end market? They barely make computers that cost less than $1,000. The only areas where they are truly, really competitive in price are the iPad, iPhone, iPod Touch and the Apple TV (oddly enough).
   
  With the iPod Touch, they have no need to go cheaper as it sells very well already. Well, very well ish. Sales are declining as more people go smartphone which is fine by Apple as their sales are being cannibalized by their own device, a device which costs more than the one it's killing off.
   
  With the iPad, the price is perfect by Apple's logic and if someone wants a cheaper tablet they can go to the competition. Which they aren't. There's a reason iPads make up between 70-85% of the tablet market. As it stands, the iPad is about the same (and sometimes cheaper) than the competition while offering most of the features regular people actually care about.
   
  With the iPhone, they already sell the iPhone 3GS at a massive discount. You can get them for $50 on contract if you know where to look. Why would they want to make a device with fewer features that will cannibalize from their already successful sales? if Apple created a device that cost $100 and offered a subset of the features the iPhone 4 offered, and assuming people stopped buying the iPhone 4 and bought the iPhone Mini or whatever instead, where's that smart for Apple? They might sell more of them but they're already selling millions of iPhones every year. Why would they want to sell more of a drastically cheaper device? It's bad business.


----------



## marvin

I'm going to take your cue and call the hypothetical iPhone/iTouch hybrid an iPhone Mini.
  
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Well, it's not arbitrary. It's the actual industry accepted definition of a feature phone.


 
   
   
  Industry accepted doesn't mean it's not arbitrary.

 DoMoCo featurephones have long had high spec hardware, high end mobile gaming, third party application support, and various forms of alternate connectivity. Brew MP featurephones, like the HTC Freestyle, have full HTML browsers, an application store, and specs mostly in line with the original iPhone and early Android phones. There's a lot of crossover in terms of features, and more than a few existing featurephones with smartphone characteristics. That number will increase in the near future as Brew MP phones and low end Android phones from ZTE and Huawei start replacing existing feature phones.
   
  Arbitrary doesn't mean useless though. Just makes talking about products in the gray area difficult. Thinking about it though, "does it have WiFi?" would be a pretty good differentiator. Can't think of any featurephones that have WiFi.
  
   
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Also, just so we're clear, most phones are subsidized under contract. That's why you can get a free phone with a 2-year contract. Granted, the subsidy is often only $50 to $100 but it's still a subsidy.


 

  
  I'm saying it's the size of the smartphone subsidy that allows high smartphone profits. The average smartphone subsidy is in the ~ $350 range, significantly more than the average cellphone subsidy.
  
   
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> They would be taking away features and now having to support four variations of iOS where three of them are radically different.


 

  
  I doubt supporting a variant with disabled mobile data, which they already have a user accessible control for, would be a major effort.
   
   
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> As for the MSRP, there are a number of factors you may not be counting. Phones take a relatively decent technological jump every year or two. There is a great deal of R&D that goes into this and each company is, more or less, doing it on their own. In contrast, Blu-ray players, TVs and the like don't actually change that much and all use a lot of the same technology, technology that is shared in other sectors.


 
   
   
  Apple's R&D expenditure is ~ 3-4% of revenue these days. A couple billion is quite a bit of R&D, but doesn't account for much of the per unit cost.

 In any case, products of similar technological complexity to smartphones have nowhere near the MSRP/BOM ratio of smartphones. Tablets are ~ 1.5-2x. Notebooks are ~ 1.2-1.5x. Smartphones are ~ 3x. It's also pretty obvious that an iPhone doesn't cost twice as much to make as an iTouch, but that's where pricing is with "what the market will bear" pricing. Market can (and does) bear a whole lot more when consumers are paying for hardware on an installment plan.
   
   
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Again, if we're talking about people who are looking for a device that's as capable as, say, an iPod Touch they're still going to want the mobile data. You can say you don't think that's the case, and with a certain segment of the population you're right. But the majority do want mobile data, it's why they go for a smartphone in the first place.


 
   
   
  Here's the market segment I'm talking about:

 Don't want required dataplan @ $300/year for 2 years
 Don't want required text plan @ $60/year for 2 years
 Want phone that doesn't suck
 Have $200
   
  I think that's a pretty large underserved market segment. I think that ~ $350 MSRP ($200 upfront + $150 2-year contract subsidy) is enough for iTouch class device capability and user experience. You may disagree.
   
   
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Beyond that, what about Apple's business strategy makes you think they'd care about such a low-end market? They barely make computers that cost less than $1,000. The only areas where they are truly, really competitive in price are the iPad, iPhone, iPod Touch and the Apple TV (oddly enough).


 
   
   
  Apple sells the Shuffle. Doesn't get more low end than < $50 consumer electronics. They also sell the $599 Mac Mini, which may not be the best value but is affordably priced.
   
   
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> If Apple created a device that cost $100 and offered a subset of the features the iPhone 4 offered, and assuming people stopped buying the iPhone 4 and bought the iPhone Mini or whatever instead, where's that smart for Apple?


 

  
  You've just described the iPhone 3GS. People didn't stop buying the iPhone 4.
   
  The iPhone Mini would be situated even further away from the 4 in terms of marketspace than the 3GS currently is and would allow Apple to capture a market where it currently has no presence.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

iPods are dying, by the way. I did mention that. They're a bad example. Most people are using their smartphones instead.
   
  And yes, I described the 3GS, a device that requires a dataplan, texting...
   
  Look, EVERYTHING SINGLE THING you're talking about HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE PHONE and everything to do the telecoms. iPhones do not require anything at all to work. They will work no matter what you do with them. However, in order to use it on their network most telecoms require you buy a data plan.
   
  Yes, in order to get the subsidy you need to go on contract but if it wasn't subsidized it would be an extremely expensive device. More expensive than an iPod Touch. Why? Because it would need to have the cell components as well as wifi components. Heck, that doesn't even consider GPS which the majority of phones have now.
   
  You make it sound like there's no reason it shouldn't be simple and there are loads of them. Saying, "But it shouldn't!" doesn't work.


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> iPods are dying, by the way. I did mention that. They're a bad example. Most people are using their smartphones instead.


 


 Bad example of what? You're being quite cryptic there. 
   
   
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> And yes, I described the 3GS, a device that requires a dataplan, texting...


 

  
  ... and fits the bill as a low end, low margin, direct competitor to the iPhone 4. One which hasn't cannibalized iPhone 4 to an extent that would cause Apple to pull it from market.
   
  If cannibalization is a showstopper, it's difficult for me to see how a product even further removed from the iPhone 4's market can be a greater threat to iPhone 4 sales than the 3GS.
   
   
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Look, EVERYTHING SINGLE THING you're talking about HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE PHONE and everything to do the telecoms.


 
   
   
  I noted carrier issues with the idea as the nail in the coffin for a device like this in my first post on this subject.
   
  The rest of this is just dicking around about whether or not it'd be technologically feasible to build a profitable no-data iPhone-like device at a < $400 price point and whether or not there'd be a market for it.
   
   
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Yes, in order to get the subsidy you need to go on contract but if it wasn't subsidized it would be an extremely expensive device. More expensive than an iPod Touch. Why? Because it would need to have the cell components as well as wifi components. Heck, that doesn't even consider GPS which the majority of phones have now.


 


 Ever wonder about how much cellular components cost? Dumbphones commonly sell unlocked and off contract for $50 these days. They can do that because the cellular bits are < $30.
   
  For how that translates into higher end retail prices, take the iPad. The MSRP pricing difference between the WiFi only and WiFi+3G is $130. Unsurprisingly, the cellular ICs on the iPad cellular module are nearly identical (only difference is updated GPS IC on the ATT variant) to the cellular section on the iPhone.
   
  Add one ($229 for 8GB iTouch) to the other ($130 for cellular module) and you get $359. It ain't $350, but pretty close.
   
  Adding GPS capability is trivial in terms of cost. The baseband processor in the Verizon module has it incorporated into the IC, while the ATT module uses a part in the $2 range.
   
   
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> You make it sound like there's no reason it shouldn't be simple and there are loads of them. Saying, "But it shouldn't!" doesn't work.


 


 If I said "But it shouldn't!" without explaining why it shouldn't, I'd like to know where so I can clarify.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I'm not really being cryptic. I'm saying that what people what is something like an iPod Touch is a bad example as most people who are considering an iPod Touch buy an iPhone instead. It's actually a good example against the kind of device you're suggesting.
   
  It's about cost per unit. Apple is losing out on iPod sales because people are buying iPhones. That's fine because Apple makes more on iPhones than iPods through subsidies. The 3GS does take business away from the iPhone 4 but there's still a strong subsidy and as far as I know, though I haven't verified it so I could easily be wrong, they sell more 4 than 3GS models. The issue is a product that was designed to be cheaper or offer fewer features than the 3GS would give Apple a smaller profit per device. Apple is happy with the situation now, it makes no sense for them to offer a device to grow market share when they're already doing that with a more expensive device.
   
  It's definitely possible to build such a device, there's just little demand and less desire to create it. Apple isn't the only one in this space. No one else is bothering with such a device because it goes directly against the way the vast majority prefers to use their mobile phones.
   
  To be honest, I don't know of any device that's a phone, does wifi but not 3G or some other form of mobile data that you can get on the major telecom networks. That doesn't mean such a device doesn't exist, just that I haven't heard of it.
   
  I'm aware of how much things actually cost the telecoms. 4,000 text costing $0.25, for example. The iPhone 4 costs something around $188 to actually make. There's more to price than hardware costs but still.
   
  Oh, and you can't just say, "Add this phone to this phone." That ignores a whole plethora of technical difficulties and considerations. Nothing is as simple as you're trying to imply.


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> It's definitely possible to build such a device, there's just little demand and less desire to create it. Apple isn't the only one in this space. No one else is bothering with such a device because it goes directly against the way the vast majority prefers to use their mobile phones.
> 
> To be honest, I don't know of any device that's a phone, does wifi but not 3G or some other form of mobile data that you can get on the major telecom networks. That doesn't mean such a device doesn't exist, just that I haven't heard of it.


 

  
  No one bothers with such a device since you can't get them on a major carrier's network. Not much more useless than a phone that can't make calls. ATT's Average Revenue Per User for postpaid customers with dataplans is 1.8x that of those without dataplans. Good luck convincing them that offering a quality phone on their networks that doesn't use cellular data is a good idea.
   
  ATT and Verizon won't even let off-contract smartphones on their networks without a mandatory dataplan. ATT's got an automated routine to (a) detect smartphones that don't have dataplans, (b) sign them up for dataplans, and (c) send the owners a nicely worded letter explaining how ATT is doing them a favor by signing them up for dataplans they don't want. Verizon has an easier job as they merely force you to buy a dataplan whenever you register your smartphone's ESN/MEID for activation.

  
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Oh, and you can't just say, "Add this phone to this phone." That ignores a whole plethora of technical difficulties and considerations. Nothing is as simple as you're trying to imply.


 

  
  Sure it is, least in the rigged case that I chose.
   
  Combining the iTouch 4G with the iPad 1 cellular module will give you a logic board that looks suspiciously similiar to the iPhone 4 logic board. I dare say they'd be identical, since there's no reason to do the design work twice. Yay for the wonders of reuse and modular designs.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I'm sorry, but I'm going to stop my end of this discussion here. I don't agree, I don't see anything that supports your opinion and I don't think you're going to change your mind.


----------



## koolkat

In the opinion of this forumer, people are too getting too dependent on technology.
   
_Did the iPhone and other smartphones really change the way humans go about with their life?_
   
  Yes. It connected the world. If someone were to remove all the iphone/smartphones in the world,
  People would die, sadly. Why? No one can live without their facebook. In trains, you see people looking
  down, tapping away at their phones.
   
  What happened to normal cellulars, before iphone/smartphones came about? Whatever happened to
  the basic functions of a phone, that is to call, receive calls and text? Taken for granted. Imo, all these
  extras that a phone comes with, an 8.0 megapixel, a 4 inch LCD screen, 100000+ apps to download,
  they're really just extras that we don't need.
   
  Everyone's just looking down on their phones, too busy to notice the wonderful world around them.
  Imo, this goes for digital cameras too. People snap away randomly, and then delete pics, or post them
  up on facebook and forget about them. No more sentimental values in photographs. No more photo albums.


----------



## flavouz

This is why I print photos that have some special value for me, and write postcards to friends when on holiday.
   
  Or maybe I'm just oldschool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





koolkat said:


> In the opinion of this forumer, people are too getting too dependent on technology.
> 
> _Did the iPhone and other smartphones really change the way humans go about with their life?_
> 
> ...


----------



## kaixax555

Got a Desire Z rooted with Cyanogenmod 7.0.3, android 2.3


----------



## kwkarth

Picked up a couple of the HTC Sensation phones when they were released.  Nice phones.  Android 2.3, HTC Sense, 1.2GHz dual core processors, etc.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Yeah, I've been thinking Gallaxy S II or one of the HTC Google phones.
   
  As for his comments, I did get the part that was we don't buy a phone just to be a phone anymore, but I didn't get the feeling it was because the phone part is crap. For all intents and purposes a smartphone is just as effective of a phone as my old Nokia and that phone's big feature was a color screen! The thing is, phones haven't improved and probably won't at this point. There is no need for them to. So we either make phones smaller (and thus harder to use) or fill up the extra space with added features.
   
  The whole comment just felt very, "Back in my day..." or "The kids these days..." which is something The Daily Mail does very well.


----------



## dirkpitt45

Making something smaller and adding more features isn't an improvement?...


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Technologically speaking, there's no reason you couldn't have a cell phone the size of a bluetooth headset. It would just be horrible to use because you'd either need an external interface or a voice-command system and I have yet to have a voice dial system I'd trust.


----------



## raymond555

just got SGS II and turned it back after 2 days.
  the sound quality SUCKS!!! I use powerAMP and my old N1 kicks it out of the water,never realized and appreciated my N1 until I've heard the SGS.
  the sound signature is very light and fake,mids are weak,bass is weak,highs are soft and cuts way to soon.
  the N1 and I think HTC in general has WAY better bass,WAY better mids,and better highs.
  Im not gonna replace my N1 until it dies.
  I guess all that GSM Arena sound test worth nothing.
  whats more,the SGS II get very hot on the earpiece area while surfing,especially while using wi-fi,call volume is low but clear,battery life is good,screen is amazing but UI is ugly,
  very light and to much plastic,no real quality here.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





raymond555 said:


> just got SGS II and turned it back after 2 days.
> the sound quality SUCKS!!! I use powerAMP and my old N1 kicks it out of the water,never realized and appreciated my N1 until I've heard the SGS.
> the sound signature is very light and fake,mids are weak,bass is weak,highs are soft and cuts way to soon.
> the N1 and I think HTC in general has WAY better bass,WAY better mids,and better highs.
> ...


 

 It looks like with your setup(s) on Head-Fi, you are trying to stretch your dollar to get good sound out of your phone. Phones aren't going to/and wont ever have dedicated headphones amps unless you get a high end/ non regular consumer that can build and sell them.


----------



## mcdeeda

Evo 3D here
  i love this thing; it's definitely not the best for audio output (i use my ipod for that, generally), but it's an awesome phone, and i get true unlimited data


----------



## Icy56

Got a galaxy s 4g running gingerbread on the xda exclusive audiophile rom. Pretty badass. Oh and I also have "unlimited". ok so what if it 5gb, thats way more than what i need.


----------



## StargateRecords

BlackBerry Pearl 3G in white, thinking of getting the new iPhone later this year.


----------



## AllanB80

Awesome "dumbphone"!!
   
  I have an HTC Desire S. Had a blackberry Curve 3G for a while but it just didn't work out


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





allanb80 said:


> Awesome "dumbphone"!!
> 
> I have an HTC Desire S. Had a blackberry Curve 3G for a while but it just didn't work out


 

  
 "In 2002 RIM released the first BlackBerry which was the first smartphone optimized for wireless email use and had achieved a total customer base of 32 million subscribers by December 2009." I guess it depends what you use it for, but I get where you are going, the 9105 does not have a the fastest processor, or the latest capacitive touch screen, but it has everything I need for business.


----------



## nwsswn

droid x and iphone 4.


----------



## Byakushiki

Droid 2 Global and an OG Droid, both on Android 2.3.5. Rooted and rommed.
  I made the D2 say IceCreamSandwich for its Android Version though, just for laughs.


----------



## suzz0

Samsung Galaxy S with Android 2.3.4 here, I'm using the Cyanogenmod7 but I think I'll switch to a different one soon.


----------



## joomongj

ip4. Then saw co-worker's Galaxy S2 and went oh snap!


----------



## sw98

I am thinking of getting the Samsung Infuse 4G. Any word on it's headphone out SQ?


----------



## audiogamma

Quote: 





icy56 said:


> Got a galaxy s 4g running gingerbread on the xda exclusive audiophile rom. Pretty badass. Oh and I also have "unlimited". ok so what if it 5gb, thats way more than what i need.


 
   
   
  Me too GalaxyS running that ROM. I also have a GalaxyS with stock-ROM.... and it's sounds a lot better, IMO. The custom ROM sounds veiled and output is lower. I prefer my IP4 to both.


----------



## JasonZ10

Got a Galaxy S II pretty recently. After being through an iPhone 3g, this is like Sennheiser HD800's to some skullcandy things. Rooted, unlocked, I put CM nightly on it but I prefer TW (I know I'm a little crazy)


----------



## Kudos

Samsung Infuse 4G. First true smartphone.


----------



## hung8489

iPhone 4, can't get by without it...


----------



## dannesilver

HTC Sensation.
  Great phone!


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





hung8489 said:


> iPhone 4, can't get by without it...


 
   

 I just sold my BlackBerry to get one of these... or an iPhone 5


----------



## cannarymburns

By the looks of that anandtech review for the gs2, I will not be getting rid of my ipod. I have a temporary gs1 which has pretty crappy audio, and the s2 is supposedly worse.


----------



## Peyotero

With voodoo installed the GS1 is probably the best sounding phone out there. So yeah...


----------



## daisangen

LG Optimus 2X (aka P990) with CyanogenMod 7.1 nightlies here. Great device.


----------



## elixile

I'm at a dilemma. Samsung Galaxy S2 or iPhone 5? Audio quality shouldn't matter as I already have a 3rd gen iPod touch to use as my portable source.


----------



## veyrongatti

Quote: 





cannarymburns said:


> By the looks of that anandtech review for the gs2, I will not be getting rid of my ipod. I have a temporary gs1 which has pretty crappy audio, and the s2 is supposedly worse.


 


  u need to root and install voodoo audio
  I have a samsung galaxy s 1


----------



## cannarymburns

I now have the gs2, and I think anandtech may have just gotten a lemon, because I do not hear the interference that they talked about. It needs a headphone amp, but no load related noise to speak of.


----------



## Msulit87

Samsung Fascinate.  I love the OLED display


----------



## nikp

Quote: 





elixile said:


> I'm at a dilemma. Samsung Galaxy S2 or iPhone 5? Audio quality shouldn't matter as I already have a 3rd gen iPod touch to use as my portable source.


 

 iPhone 5 isn't released yet so we can't compare it yet. Anyway, the S2 is a brilliant mobile phone (everything except for mediocre battery life and audio) and the camera + video quality is astonishing.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





dannesilver said:


> HTC Sensation.
> Great phone!


 
  I've got the sensation too.  Have you seen the Dr. Dre version?  Faster proc. Specialized audio SW and HW.  Dual core 1.5 GHz.


----------



## elfary

Folks: i have an iPhone 3GS and despite it has been a truly great performer in the audio area i was thinking in upgrading that smartphone for an HTC Sensation or the upcoming XE (if that Beats things is not the marketing bulls**t i'm afraid it's gonna be...) but i was wondering how would it drive balanced armature iems.
   
  Cause i don't know about the output impedance of the HTC Sensation and HTC won't tell me about it. I would give up the convenience of the iPhone (i.e.Speaker docks) for a bigger screen but only if the headhphone out keeps up with multidriver balanced armature headphones. The RMAA's of GSMarena are driving dynamic headphones so the don't tell a thing about how would the HTC would cope with armatures.
   
  Does the HTC Sensation headphone out keep up with SE530, Westone 4, UM3x... and this kind of iems ?


----------



## elementunkn

If you want a bigger screen, the iPhone 5 is rumored to have a 4" screen. It's going to be announced in a couple of weeks so I would wait until then to see if it's true.
  
  Quote: 





elfary said:


> Folks: i have an iPhone 3GS and despite it has been a truly great performer in the audio area i was thinking in upgrading that smartphone for an HTC Sensation or the upcoming XE (if that Beats things is not the marketing bulls**t i'm afraid it's gonna be...) but i was wondering how would it drive balanced armature iems.
> 
> Cause i don't know about the output impedance of the HTC Sensation and HTC won't tell me about it. *I would give up the convenience of the iPhone (i.e.Speaker docks) for a bigger screen* but only if the headhphone out keeps up with multidriver balanced armature headphones. The RMAA's of GSMarena are driving dynamic headphones so the don't tell a thing about how would the HTC would cope with armatures.
> 
> Does the HTC Sensation headphone out keep up with SE530, Westone 4, UM3x... and this kind of iems ?


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





elementunkn said:


> If you want a bigger screen, the iPhone 5 is rumored to have a 4" screen. It's going to be announced in a couple of weeks so I would wait until then to see if it's true.


 


   
  More like 3.8 for iPhone 5.


----------



## nikp

Macrumors called it the iPhone 4S and say that it has a small possibility of a larger 4" screen


----------



## elementunkn

There's rumors that there will be both an iPhone 5 and an iPhone 4S. I guess we'll see when it's announced. Supposedly it will be announced on October 4th.
  
  Quote: 





nikp said:


> Macrumors called it the iPhone 4S and say that it has a small possibility of a larger 4" screen


----------



## elfary

Quote: 





elementunkn said:


> If you want a bigger screen, the iPhone 5 is rumored to have a 4" screen. It's going to be announced in a couple of weeks so I would wait until then to see if it's true.


 
   
   
  Actually i had for a few days an HTC HD7 with 4'3 screen and when i switched back to my iPhone i thought...ups gotta do something. Thus i'm in the market for 4'3 / 4'7 smartphone. I won't fork out money for any smartphone (iPhone 5 included) if the screen does not reach 4 inches. My great passion along with music is reading and in that scenario i would trade in some audio quality for a huge screen. The HTC Titan is tempting as well.
  
  So it's likely that i stick to my iPhone 3GS till iPhone 6 or leave the Apple boat and jump to the HTC boat.
   
  I need to weigh in the matter...


----------



## Hennyo

Iphone 5 was canned by steve jobs.. He literally used it for about 2 weeks, and well, didn't like it. ; ) His preference guided the company decision. - Really cool when you think about it..
   
  I'm just going to wait for The quads Smartphones or the Hexas. My contract expires in a year and I don't really need a nice phone until then anyway. It's refuse at this point. Except for some of the extremes such as Iphone 4/s and Sensation like products... Why do something half-ass? Wait for Zeta, Galaxy III, or some other quads or other Hexas. Buying Nvidias Tegra 3 (Kal-el) would be nice, but still wholly useless nonetheless.. We have desktops and laptops with this kind of pwn-power... Imma wait till my phone has functionality (as in it truly benefits me and does something I couldn't acquire anywhere else) and solid capabilities.
   
  Until then, while nice (and arguably useful) they are an amenity.
   
  Personally, I miss the days where people actually said 'hello' to each other everywhere they went. To get that kind of reaction nowadays you almost have to be in some sort of club... Anonymous and rampant happiness is sadly gone..
   
  'How're you doing', discussing the weather, smiling at one another, it's all so much more awkward than it used to be nowadays... Because cell phones have created a weird mentality among the whole of the population..
   
  This is also coming from a 18 y/o. ; )


----------



## Raguvian

Got a Samsung Galaxy S on Sunday (needed a new phone quickly and wanted the DAC the S has) and rooted it and put CM7 on it.
   
  I have no idea how I suffered so long with the iPhone that I had. This is a billion times better.


----------



## Texpect

I just have to say, don't never ever buy a Symbian Nokia. It has been a problem for me now a year. Damn Nokia X6. 
   
  The software is just simply too hard for its hardware. It keeps lagging and booting and stuff. I was just wondering how many times do I have to call to my operator for a maintenance. But always, when it comes back, the same problems appear! That has to be a model problem.
   
  Just looking forward for an iPhone.. Hope Nokia goes better on their WP7....


----------



## grokit

I've been using a Nokia 5800 "Xpress Music" (Symbian 60) for about 3 years now and it performs flawlessly, always has. Great camera and music player, expandable memory, web browser, wifi etc., and I can use it with a prepaid GoPhone account for $100 per year.


----------



## shadowmanpl

I've got iPhone 3gs 32gb and i love it. Before i had iPhone 3g but it was kinda slow


----------



## cifani090

I was reading a thread names "DAP or Smartphone" and i was thinking whats the bes smartphone with audio? Do any phone manufacturers actually have good sound chips in there phones?


----------



## shadowmanpl

iphone 4/4s


----------



## Texpect

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> I was reading a thread names "DAP or Smartphone" and i was thinking whats the bes smartphone with audio? Do any phone manufacturers actually have good sound chips in there phones?


 

 That's pretty rare.
   
  I remember I had some Nokia phone before smartphones and it had a great sound actually.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Posting from my new DROID x2 on Verizon.. now that they have the $20 per month data plan I can justify it to my family. Not the highest price phone, and its a little old but its pretty nice. Got it in an otterbox case


----------



## veyrongatti

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> I was reading a thread names "DAP or Smartphone" and i was thinking whats the bes smartphone with audio? Do any phone manufacturers actually have good sound chips in there phones?


 


   
   
  the iphone 4/4s uses cirrus logic which isnt as good as the samsung galaxy s and nexus s which uses the wolfson chip (forgot which model) please dont think that sgs2 is better then sgs1 in sound because sgs2 no longer uses wolfson and uses a yamaha chip


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> Posting from my new DROID x2 on Verizon.. now that they have the $20 per month data plan I can justify it to my family. Not the highest price phone, and its a little old but its pretty nice. Got it in an otterbox case


 

 What's in the $20 monthly plan? Ill have to justify it to my parents, but we have basic phones still with unlimited texting. And my older brother, the only one with a smart phone, is making our bill go up $30-60 a month.
   
  Quote: 





veyrongatti said:


> the iphone 4/4s uses cirrus logic which isnt as good as the samsung galaxy s and nexus s which uses the wolfson chip (forgot which model) please dont think that sgs2 is better then sgs1 in sound because sgs2 no longer uses wolfson and uses a yamaha chip


 

 Wow, Wolfsen chips are great. Too bad the new version doesn't have it


----------



## Quake1028

Samsung Galaxy Nexus. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## mark2410

hmmm i must give the galaxf nexus a try, i read good things about it


----------



## frisiviti

I've got a Nokia N9 in 64GB.  Tried iOS and Android and didn't like either one.  
   
  Looks great and functions more intuitively than iOS.  Multi-tasks better than everything else I've tried.  
   
  Love this phone!


----------



## DragonClaymore5

iPhone 4, in an Otterbox with a FiiO E7 attached to the back with velcro.  People look at my cellphone like I'm crazy.  It barely fits in my pocket anymore.
   
  On the plus side, I'm one of the few with a digital screen on both sides of my cellphone


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





dragonclaymore5 said:


> iPhone 4, in an Otterbox with a FiiO E7 attached to the back with velcro.  People look at my cellphone like I'm crazy.  It barely fits in my pocket anymore.
> 
> On the plus side, I'm one of the few with a digital screen on both sides of my cellphone


 

 Wow, some three inch thing sticking out of your pocket! Post a picture of your rig, ive gotta see this.


----------



## Souji

I just bought an iPhone 4S. Need help with purchasing a case.
   
  I want to be able to plug all my headphones into the jack.
   
  I know for some cases this is a problem. Any suggestions?!
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Maverickmonk

well, it's not just $20, the data package is $20 and then the total is + whatever texting/calling is. The downside is it's only 300mb a month of data, which really is not that much at all. It works for me though, because I have wifi both at home and on campus, so I just have to restrain myself from smartphone functions when I'm not at one ofthe two locations. it's a bit of a handicap, but my main goal was to get away from the terribly flawed "feature phones" that verizon forces on those who aren't willing to pony up for a smart phone (my last few phones from them have been terrible). Now, some of the blackberry's I think are actually available on a $10 per month data package, if I recall correctly.

 Quote:



cifani090 said:


> What's in the $20 monthly plan? Ill have to justify it to my parents, but we have basic phones still with unlimited texting. And my older brother, the only one with a smart phone, is making our bill go up $30-60 a month.
> 
> 
> Wow, Wolfsen chips are great. Too bad the new version doesn't have it


----------



## PomPWNius

Droid X rooted running MIUI ISC 1.11.9. Epicness. 'nuff said


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

Quote: 





souji said:


> I just bought an iPhone 4S. Need help with purchasing a case.
> 
> I want to be able to plug all my headphones into the jack.
> 
> ...


 

 I actually had to buy headphones around this case issue...
  I love my Apple bumper but they did a great job of making it impossible to use non Apple certified products fit.
  I saw awhile ago on ThatSnazzyiPhoneGuy Griffin something... Watch his videos, you'll get it.
   
  The best for fitting all ports is skins...
  It sounds dumb but for 30-40 bucks or so this is great deal 
http://www.zagg.com/invisibleshield/apple-iphone-4-cases-screen-protectors-covers-skins-shields-a.php
  Won't protect against screen shatters from drops but is definitely the best for those who are careful.


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

Quote: 





pompwnius said:


> Droid X rooted running MIUI ISC 1.11.9. Epicness. 'nuff said


 


  MIUI 1.11.9?
 Never heard of it?
  Nice avatar... NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PomPWNius

pwn3r4life said:


> MIUI 1.11.9?
> Never heard of it?
> Nice avatar... NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!




MIUI beats iOS every day of the week,


----------



## grokit

Quote:


pompwnius said:


> MIUI beats iOS every day of the week,


 

 As long as you're not concerned about all the battery and security issues.


----------



## RazorJack

Nokia Lumia 800
   

   
  Finally pulled the trigger last week, my first smartphone! Really happy with it


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

Can anyone explain MIUI google gave me nothing...
  sounds like the Linux of smarthphone OS...


----------



## veyrongatti

Quote: 





pwn3r4life said:


> Can anyone explain MIUI google gave me nothing...
> sounds like the Linux of smarthphone OS...


 


  MIUI is a custom rom it is basically android hope this helps http://forums.miuiandroid.com/forum.php


----------



## PomPWNius

pwn3r4life said:


> Can anyone explain MIUI google gave me nothing...
> sounds like the Linux of smarthphone OS...




MIUI is a custom rom. Think of custom roms as different linux distros. It it still android underneath, but different looking, and different features, MIUI is one of many custom ROMS, and is my personal favorite. It combines the best of the IOS and android in one.


----------



## bravo4588

Nokia N8 with Belle
  Nokia E5(backup)


----------



## JDeep

HTC Desire. awesome phone...


----------



## gustavQ

Quote: 





razorjack said:


> Nokia Lumia 800
> 
> 
> 
> Finally pulled the trigger last week, my first smartphone! Really happy with it


 


  I just love the interface of the Windows Phone OS. And the lumia 800 is really a beautiful smarthphone. I wonder if the 710 have the same aspect.


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

Looked up MIUI, if I ever were to get Android, it would be MIUI. Still, the Android Market has a long way to go to be or beat the App Store.


----------



## PomPWNius

pwn3r4life said:


> Looked up MIUI, if I ever were to get Android, it would be MIUI. Still, the Android Market has a long way to go to be or beat the App Store.




It is coming very close! I love the new look of the android market, with music, books movies and apps. Personally, I only get apps, but it is nice to have . And yes, MIUI is amazing


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

I was glad to see Google music offering 320 kbps audio. Very pleased...


----------



## veyrongatti

Quote: 





pwn3r4life said:


> I was glad to see Google music offering 320 kbps audio. Very pleased...


 


  when. where?


----------



## ktsai1283

Congrats!  Beautiful phone.  I really needed a smartphone but couldn't wait for the Lumia line to be available on AT&T so I purchased a Focus Flash (Omnia W) in late December instead, which I'm ending up liking quite a lot due to its smaller size.  Definitely looking forward to seeing Lumia 800/900 sets out in the wild once they're available here in the states.

 Not enough people have had experience with WP7, which is unfortunate because I really think people should play around with it in a store before defaulting to iOS or Android.  I've had experience with all three platforms (and my sister had a Blackberry that I used for a bit) and WP7 is far superior, in my opinion, to all of them in terms of functionality, looks, and performance.
   
  Enjoy!
   
   
  Quote: 





razorjack said:


> Nokia Lumia 800
> 
> 
> 
> Finally pulled the trigger last week, my first smartphone! Really happy with it


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

Quote: 





veyrongatti said:


> when. where?


 
  http://bit.ly/zXXPjb


----------



## veyrongatti

Quote: 





pwn3r4life said:


> http://bit.ly/zXXPjb


 


  damn only available in the usa


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

Quote: 





veyrongatti said:


> damn only available in the usa


 


  At least we are good for something!


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

Wait, that doesn't make sense...
 Thats not something Google would do...
https://market.android.com/music
  Try that link


----------



## veyrongatti

Quote: 





pwn3r4life said:


> Wait, that doesn't make sense...
> Thats not something Google would do...
> https://market.android.com/music
> Try that link


 


  still dosent work :/


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





pwn3r4life said:


> Wait, that doesn't make sense...
> Thats not something Google would do...
> https://market.android.com/music
> Try that link


 


  are you serious?  half of what google does starts is US only and some stuff stays that way.  so is the amazon app store, google voice, etc etc.
   
   
  however if you sign up to google music from a US ip address then it works permanently from there on in (i have and use it)


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

I guess I just don't know because I've always lived in the united states
I guess you could use a proxy to make the account if you wanted it that badly...


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Motorola Atrix 4G. Unlocked. Rooted. Cyanogenmod 7 in full effect.


----------



## OmarCCX

Nokia N9
   
  My first smart phone, too. Might get something faster later on especially since iOS5 rendered my 4G iTouch useless (it feels slower than an iPhone 3G which is pathetic). So I might have to get a 64gb phone.


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

omarccx said:


> Nokia N9
> 
> My first smart phone, too. Might get something faster later on especially since iOS5 rendered my 4G iTouch useless (it feels slower than an iPhone 3G which is pathetic). So I might have to get a 64gb phone.



That's Apple for you. One of the things I really hate about that company...
They add useless lines of code for old devices to bog them down and make the new ones seem like lightning.
Same deal with iTunes on windows. It takes minutes to launch and is turtle speed on an i7. But on a Mac it seems to be twice as fast on an i5. It's really a great strategy by Apple but a total D move that I can't do anything about.


----------



## justie

Thumbs up to anyone who bought a nokia n9  great phone. got one since launch and love it but now i keep double tapping on other phones to wake from standby XD


----------



## surflien

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> I have a fancy shmancy Samsung smartphone but since I bought the Bluechip VX1 phone I haven't touched it! Check it out:
> 
> 
> 
> Best thing about it? It does what it says on the tin: call, text, calculate and wake you up in the morning. It also costs a mere $20 and is TINY. Very refreshing after getting worked up over smartphones with more functions than any sane person can wrap their head around.


 

 u rock.


----------



## surflien

Galaxy note myself. Get rid of iphone 4 eventually.


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote: 





justie said:


> Thumbs up to anyone who bought a nokia n9  great phone. got one since launch and love it but now i keep double tapping on other phones to wake from standby XD


 
  It really is a great phone, especially since I got it for $20.


----------



## veyrongatti

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> It really is a great phone, especially since I got it for $20.


 


  how
 ?


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> Nokia N9
> 
> My first smart phone, too. Might get something faster later on especially since iOS5 rendered my 4G iTouch useless (it feels slower than an iPhone 3G which is pathetic). So I might have to get a 64gb phone.


 
  It is a real shame that this is gonna be the last MeeGo phone by Nokia!
  If only they could make another MeeGo handset with PureView camera tech...!


----------



## veyrongatti

Quote: 





bravo4588 said:


> It is a real shame that this is gonna be the last MeeGo phone by Nokia!
> If only they could make another MeeGo handset with PureView camera tech...!


 


  +1 meego has the potential to be better then android


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote: 





veyrongatti said:


> how
> ?


 


  That was the price Claro PR had for it. It's the only way they're gonna sell it to the public 'cause they ignore all phones that don't start with an "i".


----------



## veyrongatti

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> That was the price Claro PR had for it. It's the only way they're gonna sell it to the public 'cause they ignore all phones that don't start with an "i".


 

 lol  do u have to go on a plan?


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote: 





veyrongatti said:


> lol  do u have to go on a plan?


 

 Yeah, I renewed my contract.


----------



## shadowmanpl

Quote: 





surflien said:


> Galaxy note myself. Get rid of iphone 4 eventually.


 


  What!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

I still think Apple has it cornered.
ALAC is just as good as FLAC and the iPhone 4s DAC puts out a great amount of power. Almost as if a small amp was inside.
I was deliberating between iPhone 4s and Galazy SII for awhile I prefer Retina to Super AMOLED and the camera is superior. Not to mention I'd have to convert all of my audio files from ALAC to FLAC.


----------



## veyrongatti

Quote: 





pwn3r4life said:


> I still think Apple has it cornered.
> ALAC is just as good as FLAC and the iPhone 4s DAC puts out a great amount of power. Almost as if a small amp was inside.
> I was deliberating between iPhone 4s and Galazy SII for awhile I prefer Retina to Super AMOLED and the camera is superior. Not to mention I'd have to convert all of my audio files from ALAC to FLAC.


 


  keep in mind SIII is coming soon......lets hope it has a wolfson dac


----------



## siddiquehanif

Very pleased owner of Iphone 4S 32GB white. My previous phone was galaxy infuse which I also liked a lot.


----------



## AudioSonus

Smartphones are too dumb for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Plus the battery life is usually quite poor for my standards; I hate charging a phone every other day - just gets annoying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I've had:

 HTC HD2
 Samsung Galaxy S Captivate
 Samsung Galaxy SL
   
  I prefer older phones that are much more reliable in most aspects. I'm not an apps addict, and I don't like any games on smartphones, so I don't mind older phones.
  Also I LOVE sliders. Playing with the slider mechanism is more fun than Angry Birds.


----------



## ivantoar

Quote: 





audiosonus said:


> Smartphones are too dumb for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



 Nokia N95? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Very reliable and battery lasted 2 to 3 days when I was using it. Camera is pretty good, 5MP with AF, flash, and Carl-Zeiss optics


----------



## AudioSonus

Haha at the moment it's a Sony Ericsson Hazel J20i, but I have had the Sony Ericsson Aino before, which is much nicer.
  I like phones with batteries that last at least a week lol


----------



## ivantoar

Quote: 





audiosonus said:


> Haha at the moment it's a Sony Ericsson Hazel J20i, but I have had the Sony Ericsson Aino before, which is much nicer.
> I like phones with batteries that last at least a week lol


 

 Why didn't you use your Aino? It's nice. One of my friend is still using it and when he bought it I was eyeing hard on that thing but couldn't decide between that or Satio. Eventually I got a Nokia N95 (previously coming from Nokia E71). Sony's build quality is really top notch. Don't know about how their latest phone perform but my brother have had the W810i and it survived lots of drops which is really amazing,
   
  I like phones with long battery life too. It's hard to find one now since most of latest smartphones need to be constantly connected to data service to unleash their full potential.
   
  Anyway, I'm using a Blackberry 9780 at the moment. I really want to use another smartphone, especially Android smartphones. Only if I have a choice...


----------



## AudioSonus

I had the Aino a few years ago. Sold it then switched to those three "smartphones" you see?
  Now back to the basic phone!


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

Quote: 





veyrongatti said:


> keep in mind SIII is coming soon......lets hope it has a wolfson dac


 


  It's already been established awhile ago...
  The iPhone 4s uses the same DAC as an iPad 2, not a wolfson. It has been tested and proven to be better than a wolfson. I can't remember the brand, I'm not too good with DACs but I know my iPhone 4s puts out more power than my Dad's iPhone 4, my bro's iPhone 3gs, my iPod touch 3rd gen, my iPod video, and my friend's HTC EVO.
   
  If I had to rank them...
  1. iPhone 4s
  2. iPhone 4
  3. iPod Video
  4. iPod touch 3rd gen
  5. iPhone 3gs
  6. HTC EVO
   
  All the tests were done using either 320 kbps AAC or ALAC, except the tests on my friends EVO used completely uncompressed, downright massive, lossless files from a CD.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I can some what contest to the above list. I've noticed that the HP out of my friends iPod Classic is much louder than the HP out of my Atrix. For me, the HP out of my 4th gen. iPod Touch is quite nice. Still, I don't think it's as loud as the Classic. 
   
  On a bit of a side note, I listened to my "iTouch", for about 7 hours straight at work Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday, and the batter is still a bit over half full with no charging between days. I love that little thing..


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

I have not heard an iPod classic but it wouldn't surprise me. It is more dedicated to music so it would make sense that it would sound better.


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





audiosonus said:


> I had the Aino a few years ago. Sold it then switched to those three "smartphones" you see?
> Now back to the basic phone!


 
  I got my mom an Aino couple of years back. She still uses it.
  Pretty good phone!


----------



## srivas95

A Samsung Galaxy sII


----------



## ZMeshign

Quote: 





srivas95 said:


> A Samsung Galaxy sII


 


  Same!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

SGS i-9000 reporting in


----------



## Deathsongx3

HTC Sensation XE


----------



## Maverickmonk

I have a certified used Droid X2 on the way soon. Even after a factory reset, mine still has random reboot problems, and updating problems. Customer Service was incredibly kind though, a first for my dealings with verizon. After I told him a factory reset didn't fix the problems, my service rep just got quiet for a moment, and said "ok, we'll get you a new device then". The rest of the conversation was just getting my address.
   
  As a backup phone, I'm considering buying a friend's broken Droid 2 off of them and trying to fix it (it has a broken charger port)


----------



## mikop

My personal phone is a LG G2x
   
  Work is currently blackberry but I was just given a choice to pick my phone from AT&T.
   
  Can't decide... Samsung Galaxy SII Skyrocket or iphone 4s...


----------



## J.Pocalypse

When it first came out, I could'a killed someone for one of those GSIIS.. Awesomeness of the GSII, and killer data speed.. I read on Engadget that people in Houston were getting 40MB/s downloads with 'em.


----------



## JDeep

I'm still stuck with my HTC Desire... Although an amazing phone, it's starting to feel slow and fragile...


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





jdeep said:


> I'm still stuck with my HTC Desire... Although an amazing phone, it's starting to feel slow and fragile...


 
  Time to upgrade I guess...


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

I'd do some research on the SIIS on battery life, I have an iPhone 4s but got some nice hardware.


----------



## attika89

Sony Xperia S here! I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  It sound pretty good too!


----------



## scottie584

Sony Xperia Play. I'm happy with it, completely free from bloatware on the stock rom, *awesome* with emulators thanks to the gamepad (solid 60fps on Fpse), battery lasts me all day and a pretty fluid UI thanks to 1ghz processor and 210mb of free ram


----------



## JDeep

Getting a HTC One X soon. Pretty exited about that


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





jdeep said:


> Getting a HTC One X soon. Pretty exited about that


 

 White or grey?


----------



## JDeep

Quote: 





bravo4588 said:


> White or grey?


 

  
  I don't know yet.. But i'm leaning towards grey. I'll keep you guys posted about what color i get and I'll write impressions and stuff on the phone when I get it. (Which will most likely be a week or so)


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I hear that One X has 32GB of internal storage. Glad some kind of Android phone finally stepped up. Took long enough.


----------



## veyrongatti

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> I hear that One X has 32GB of internal storage. Glad some kind of Android phone finally stepped up. Took long enough.


 


  but no expendable memory


----------



## miriam

hey have u still got the Bluechip VX1 phone


----------



## ostewart

i just got a Sony Ericsson Live With Walkman, WT19i, here are some headphone-out measurements, interesting, it does pretty well, not quite as good as ipod classic 7G, worse instrument separation and also slighty less detailed, but none the less pretty good.
   
  http://m.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_live_with_walkman_review-review-669p5.php


----------



## DefQon

Motorola Atrix 2.......just waiting for my unlock code from cellunlocker and otterbox case from the states...using Milestone 2 atm so my Atrix 2 is stored away in the meantime till the other stuff come.


----------



## JDeep

I got my One X today. It's amazing...


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote: 





veyrongatti said:


> but no expendable memory


 
   
  I hate that about my Nokia N9 since it only has 16gbs.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





omarccx said:


> I hate that about my Nokia N9 since it only has 16gbs.


 
   
  even though 16GB's does me fine already, i like the possibility of expanding to 64gb+


----------



## veyrongatti

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> even though 16GB's does me fine already, i like the possibility of expanding to 64gb+


 
   
  i need at least 64 gb


----------



## Maverickmonk

After going through a string of 4 Droid X2's, all of which suffered a plague of random restarts and reboots, Warrenty Service at Verizon sent me a Droid 3 instead. I am overjoyed with it, it's really a great phone, although the droid x2 was as well, and my sisters works perfectly. I think I may just be cursed.
   
  Double lucky though, since I read that the Droid 3 is in R&D for ICS, whereas the X2 is not on the list to be looked at for the upgrade.
   
   
  Also, after some trial and error, Speaktoit Assistant is by far the best virtual voice assistant app I've used on android.


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

Anyone know how the DAC is on Windows phones?
I was going to stay Team iPhone but it's getting old, I want something fresh. New metro style homescreen is great, and since it looks like Apple is ditching their dock connector, I am going to have to get all new chargers and adapters and what not for all of my speaker equipment.
Does WP7 support FLAC? And how's the DAC?
I can't find anything.


----------



## flaming_june

From what I've read, no it doesn't support flac.


----------



## SigmaGT

I'm just waiting for my fujitsu arrows ^.^


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





pwn3r4life said:


> Anyone know how the DAC is on Windows phones?
> I was going to stay Team iPhone but it's getting old, I want something fresh. New metro style homescreen is great, and since it looks like Apple is ditching their dock connector, I am going to have to get all new chargers and adapters and what not for all of my speaker equipment.
> Does WP7 support FLAC? And how's the DAC?
> I can't find anything.


 
   
  I think you may need to check out each manufacturer. The OS isn't going to be the determining factor on which DAC is used. I love everything about my Lumia 900. Everything, except the SQ. It's pretty bland. My Rockboxed v2 Fuze sounds better, IMO. But, while on the move, SQ really isn't my top priority. WP7 does _not _support FLAC I'm afraid.


----------



## LifeAspect

Sony Xperia S here. Rather happy with it since I upgraded from a HTC Legend. Ofcourse it isn't as fast as the new Samsung Galaxy S3 but that phone is like 250€ more expensive. It outperforms both the Iphone 4 and the Galaxy S2 though, so rather pleased.with it  ^^
   
  Since the ICS update also plays FLAC audio :3


----------



## flavouz

Quote: 





lifeaspect said:


> Sony Xperia S here. Rather happy with it since I upgraded from a HTC Legend. Ofcourse it isn't as fast as the new Samsung Galaxy S3 but that phone is like 250€ more expensive. It outperforms both the Iphone 4 and the Galaxy S2 though, so rather pleased.with it  ^^
> 
> Since the ICS update also plays FLAC audio :3


 
  Do you have any problem with the headphone jack on your Xperia S?
   
  I get lots of disconnections while walking (I keep my phone in my pants' front pocket). It's not that the headphone gets totally disconnected from the jack, but just a couple of milimeters, enough to make Poweramp stops.
   
  Never had this problem before, with any of my devices. Maybe it's a faulty jack?


----------



## cokeyed

I have an iPhone 4 and an S3


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





flavouz said:


> Do you have any problem with the headphone jack on your Xperia S?
> 
> I get lots of disconnections while walking (I keep my phone in my pants' front pocket). It's not that the headphone gets totally disconnected from the jack, but just a couple of milimeters, enough to make Poweramp stops.
> 
> Never had this problem before, with any of my devices. Maybe it's a faulty jack?


 
   
  My wife's Atrix has that problem all the time.


----------



## flavouz

Any ideas on how to fix that? It's rather annoying. And a shame, because I really like this mobile phone.


----------



## LOVEPIXY

HTC MAGIC ftw


----------



## LifeAspect

Quote: 





flavouz said:


> Do you have any problem with the headphone jack on your Xperia S?
> 
> I get lots of disconnections while walking (I keep my phone in my pants' front pocket). It's not that the headphone gets totally disconnected from the jack, but just a couple of milimeters, enough to make Poweramp stops.
> 
> Never had this problem before, with any of my devices. Maybe it's a faulty jack?


 

 Never had the issue, although I mostly hook up my phone to a fiio portable amp.


----------



## flavouz

Yeah, I tried that too, and had the same problem (plugging the phone to my Fiio amp).
  
  I recently got the V-moda LP2 (and I use the audio cable, with no remote control), and this one doesn't get disconnected from my phone. I don't know if the headphone jack is different, but I'm glad it works with the LP2 (I bought it as my portable cans).


----------



## JUSTICEFORALL

iphone 4s.


----------



## viveksaikia22

Rooted Samsung Infuse 4G running on Gingerbread.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Sporting my wonderful Lumia 900 at the moment, but once that 920 comes out, it's MINE!


----------



## NightAngelz

Any thread about buying handphones here? xD


----------



## ozz

Quote: 





nightangelz said:


> Any thread about buying handphones here? xD


 
  http://www.head-fi.org/f/4/headphones-full-size


----------



## Achmedisdead

Motorola Atrix 4G here.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Motorola Atrix 4G here.


 
   
  I use to have one. Upgraded to my Lumia 900. Wife use to have one. Upgraded to the GSIII, today. How are you liking your Atrix "faux"-G?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> I use to have one. Upgraded to my Lumia 900. Wife use to have one. Upgraded to the GSIII, today. How are you liking your Atrix "faux"-G?


 
  I like it alot.  It's actually my first smartphone....and the hardware is much more powerful than, say, my Samsung Galaxy 5.0, so it seems great in comparison.  It's unlocked  so I have it on a pre-paid plan that costs me less than half each month than what my sister pays for her iPhone 4....the only "but" regarding the prepaid plan is a  rather slow data connection. But since I am near wifi most of the time, it's a worthy trade-off to save the cash. 
   
  If I had a day to play with a GSIII or the like, I'm 100% sure I would want to upgrade, but my work situation is such that I don't want to get hooked into a contract, or be on the hook for $100 or more a month either.


----------



## NightAngelz

Quote: 





ozz said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/f/4/headphones-full-size


 

 Lol handphone not headphone xD


----------



## snappyaxolotl

iPhone is disgusting to me (in TF2 Heavyweapons accent)


----------



## MadCow

I just got myself a white Nokia Pureview 808 along with a 32GB Sandisk Class10 microsd card, am currently charging the battery while transferring my MP3 collection to it. The microSD is inside the phone, behind the battery, so I decided not to go the lossless route (too much of a hassle to swap cards) and just transcode everything to MP3.
   
  Can anyone recommend me a good call blocking app for this phone? I don't need anything too fancy, and I don't mind a paid app, as long as it reliably blocks numbers that I manually add to a blacklist, as well as block all anonymous calls (i.e. no phone number reported). Thanks in advance!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Can't comment on any apps since I know nothing of Symbian, but I do wonder, how's that camera functionality treatin' ya'?


----------



## MadCow

Well after pouring through all the various comments and reviews (and trying to sort between reliable users and useless comments), I got Blacklist Mobile. Seems to do what I want.
   
  Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Can't comment on any apps since I know nothing of Symbian, but I do wonder, how's that camera functionality treatin' ya'?


 
   
  Well, being spoilt by full frame cameras, my comments are going to be rather biased. 
   
  I haven't played with the camera functionality that much yet. Weather here hasn't been good, so mostly snapshots of family indoors at the mall where I bought the camera. Low light performance seems very good for a camera phone, but no match for DSLR or mirrorless camera. Focusing is a bit iffy on moving subjects (not the running hyperactive kid kind, but the baby sitting still but bobbing forward and back kind), but when the camera nails focus the results are pretty sharp and full of detail.
   
  It's purely a point-and-shoot with very few manual controls though. One annoying bit is the lack of shutter speed control, and in auto-ISO mode the camera tends to favour relatively low speeds (e.g. 1/60s and below) that can result in motion blur from shooting people. Even the automatic "sports" mode doesn't help in this regard (1/50s at ISO320). But for shooting stills, landscapes, etc, it beats most compact cameras in IQ.


----------



## micrors4

I got a droid 2 which I installed a custom ROM to get the latest build of android and without all the verizon crap plus I can use the wireless hotspot feature without having to pay extra for it which is nice as I still have an unlimited data plan so I could care less about how much data I use.


----------



## Bunchies

Motorola Photon 4G. Custom drivers for music. :]


----------



## viveksaikia22

Ditched my Samsung Infuse 4G and embraced the Samsung Galaxy s3.
  Enjoying it to the fullest!


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





viveksaikia22 said:


> Ditched my Samsung Infuse 4G and embraced the Samsung Galaxy s3.
> Enjoying it to the fullest!


 
   
  Are you enjoying it to its fullest though?


----------



## ximkolo

Htc rezound and galaxy nexus.  Getting the htc 8x as soon as it is released, I heard tomorrow


----------



## PintoDave

HTC EVO 4G LTE here. Would love a galaxy note 2 though!


----------



## ozz

Traded in my iPhone4 for a 5 and what a difference better all around.


----------



## veyrongatti

Ditched my SGS (which had a half day battery life) and changed to a note 2 ^^


----------



## DutchGFX

I am a much much bigger android fanatic than most on this forum. To show an example of why, my dad is a higher up at a law firm. He does mergers but the firm has a litigation section, and apple is the firms biggest source of income, about 10%, and I still wish apple was gone lol. I have a ****ty old Droid 3 (parents wouldn't let me spend the 500 on an upgrade to the razr hd), but it has 4 different OS on it, using safestrap. I also own a Nexus 7. Love android, and am working on my own app. So if any of you need android help, I'm a good resource 


P.S. *all you appe fans, have fun without your Multi-Touch patent. Good game IOS.  *


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

I have a phone upgrade coming up in February and would like your guys opinions. What phones have the best DACs? I've heard mixed reviews about the HTC 8x DAC. Some say they will never go back to listening to music through a different phone. That the audio sounds so much cleaner. Others have said it is just marketing mumbo jumbo. Thoughts?


----------



## Audio-Omega

I haven't heard buzzing sound through headphones since using high capacity battery on HTC Mozart.


----------



## Blisse

:3 Using a Nokia Lumia 920. WP8 music player sucks, but the sound is pretty nice and clear. Versus my Cowon J3, mmm, haven't tested them both side-by-side enough to make a conclusion.


----------



## Windows1

The audio chipset in the iPhone 5 is excellent compared to my previous SE Arc. My 5 doesn't exhibit any static noise and can drive my B&W P5's much easier than my Arc did


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I'm really looking forward to getting my paws on one of those HTC One's.. That thing looks awesome, from what I've read about it.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> I'm really looking forward to getting my paws on one of those HTC One's.. That thing looks awesome, from what I've read about it.


 
   
  Should hopefully get mine next week, providing the rumoured manufacturing problems don't hit the place I ordered it from so hard that my order isn't filled. 
   
  Be an interesting comparison between it and my Xperia Z and HTC Butterfly in the 1080p panel stakes.


----------



## DefQon

I was going to get the One but it just looks plain boring and the screen size wise is just passable.
   
  Probably get one just for reviews when it comes out, see if it gives my Xperia Z a run for it's money in any of the test's I usually do.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

1.7 quad core, 2GB RAM.. that alone is equal to my 1201N from the factory, and it only came with a 720P screen..


----------



## holbech

iPhone 5 black - of course.


----------



## everybest

Nokia Lumia 800.  Windows phone isn't as bad as everyone makes it out to be, though the lack of app support is somewhat frustrating.  Will probably grab the next iPhone whenever that comes out.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I'm moving from Windows to Android because of Motorola Razr HD.  It's longer lasting battery is appealing.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

If that's your main driving force behind the change, why not go for the Droid Razer Maxx? That phone is said to have the best battery life of any smartphone on the market.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I haven't seen that model in the shops.


----------



## Keller1

Quote: 





defqon said:


> I was going to get the One but it just looks plain boring and the screen size wise is just passable.
> 
> Probably get one just for reviews when it comes out, see if it gives my Xperia Z a run for it's money in any of the test's I usually do.


 
   
   
  The Xperia Z actually has a pretty bad screen compared to the SGS3 or the (regular) ONE X It's just bad in terms of brightness and Contrast, the color looks kinda washed out, imho.
 Here's a comparison, both phones @ max brightness w/o economic mode turned on.


----------



## Jesterphile

I'm using a Nexus 4 presently, its a nice phone, I really like the look of the HTC One though...


----------



## Blisse

HTC One has the best camera in a commercial phone in North America right now I think. o: 

Almost makes me regret Nokia hasn't fixed the Lumia 920 post-processing shenanigans. Almost!


----------



## dryvadeum

I've got  Samsung Galaxy S3 with Jellybean 4.1.2 flashed onto it. The S4 looks very nice, although more of an incremental upgrade considering how powerful the S3 already is.


----------



## Jesterphile

I'm a big fan of the Galaxy series, but I think HTC and Sony have the better products coming this generation... Then again there's a certain point where comparing the flagship phones is silly at this point; they're all quite powerful and look good so it's all personal preference in the end.
   
  I wish it was feasible for them to be updated as regularly as the Nexus phones. My only gripe with Android is the update frequency and lack of a cohesive identify for the android 'brand' - most people I know don't realise that HTC and Samsung run the same OS.


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





jesterphile said:


> I'm a big fan of the Galaxy series, but I think HTC and Sony have the better products coming this generation... Then again there's a certain point where comparing the flagship phones is silly at this point; they're all quite powerful and look good so it's all personal preference in the end.
> 
> I wish it was feasible for them to be updated as regularly as the Nexus phones. My only gripe with Android is the update frequency and lack of a cohesive identify for the android 'brand' - most people I know don't realise that HTC and Samsung run the same OS.


 
  Yeah, I see what you mean. I used to love HTC but I think they really dropped the ball by going for unibody designs and omitting, in my mind, one of the most crucial points to having an android phone - removable battery and expandable memory. I had the One X and the battery life was pathetic compared to my S3, plus Sense 4 was buggy and laggy as hell. I've never liked Sony phones as I think Sony have lost their way with most of the products they release nowadays. 
   
  A way to get around the lack of cohesive upgrading to the Android OS is to just flash an official ROM onto your device once it's released by the manufacturer. That's what I did with my S3 and it also gets rid of any provider branding. I liked the look of the Nexus 4 but I dislike LCD screens and the lack of expandable memory was really a dealbreaker.


----------



## Jesterphile

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Yeah, I see what you mean. I used to love HTC but I think they really dropped the ball by going for unibody designs and omitting, in my mind, one of the most crucial points to having an android phone - removable battery and expandable memory. I had the One X and the battery life was pathetic compared to my S3, plus Sense 4 was buggy and laggy as hell. I've never liked Sony phones as I think Sony have lost their way with most of the products they release nowadays.
> 
> A way to get around the lack of cohesive upgrading to the Android OS is to just flash an official ROM onto your device once it's released by the manufacturer. That's what I did with my S3 and it also gets rid of any provider branding. I liked the look of the Nexus 4 but I dislike LCD screens and the lack of expandable memory was really a dealbreaker.


 
  I agree RE: HTC and Sony's efforts are improving since they separated from Ericsson.
   
  I really enjoy the stock Android OS (I'm not a huge fan of any of the custom UI options from HTC, Sony or Samsung, though I could probably live with it if I had to) and the stock android ROMs put out by the dev community don't ever seem to work as smoothly as a Nexus device (closed source drivers etc being the issue)
   
  I like both AMOLED and LCD screens, although I'd have to say I prefer an accurate LCD screen over an over saturated AMOLED.
   
  The only improvements to the Nexus 4 I'd like to see would be expandable storage options (although it won't happen) removable battery and a better camera.


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





jesterphile said:


> I agree RE: HTC and Sony's efforts are improving since they separated from Ericsson.
> 
> I really enjoy the stock Android OS (I'm not a huge fan of any of the custom UI options from HTC, Sony or Samsung, though I could probably live with it if I had to) and the stock android ROMs put out by the dev community don't ever seem to work as smoothly as a Nexus device (closed source drivers etc being the issue)
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah, the Nexus line-up is good but I think Samsung probably made the best Nexus devices. I did like the stock android on a Galaxy Nexus I tried a while back but I don't think Touchwiz intrudes too much as it's such a simple UI compared to Sense. I'm hoping Google hands back the reigns to Samsung for the next Nexus phone.
   
  The one thing I dislike about LCD's is the lack of contrast - sometimes colours can look washed out and blacks look too light. LCD's are much better in sunlight as you can barely see an AMOLED screen in the sun.


----------



## Jesterphile

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Yeah, the Nexus line-up is good but I think Samsung probably made the best Nexus devices. I did like the stock android on a Galaxy Nexus I tried a while back but I don't think Touchwiz intrudes too much as it's such a simple UI compared to Sense. I'm hoping Google hands back the reigns to Samsung for the next Nexus phone.
> 
> The one thing I dislike about LCD's is the lack of contrast - sometimes colours can look washed out and blacks look too light. LCD's are much better in sunlight as you can barely see an AMOLED screen in the sun.


 
  I'm waiting to see what Motorola brings to the table after their pre-google pipeline empties.
   
  I thought HTC toned Sense down?


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





jesterphile said:


> I'm waiting to see what Motorola brings to the table after their pre-google pipeline empties.
> 
> I thought HTC toned Sense down?


 
  I think they have with the new HTC One, although it took them long enough to refine it. I guess I'm partial to Samsung now cos they're kinda like the nerd android phone in that they added extra support for USB OTG and USB audio & seem to invest a lot in functionality like that.


----------



## Jesterphile

I like the Samsung phones too; although I'm not a huge fan of their styling.
   
  If I had LTE available to me in my area I would have gone for an S3 over the N4


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





jesterphile said:


> I like the Samsung phones too; although I'm not a huge fan of their styling.
> 
> If I had LTE available to me in my area I would have gone for an S3 over the N4


 
  Yeah, I think LTE is too young at the moment in Australia to be worth investing in. Especially since battery life suffers so greatly from using 4G. I reckon in a year or so battery tech will be better and coverage will be wider so 4G will be a viable option.


----------



## Jesterphile

Sounds about right


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





jesterphile said:


> Sounds about right


 
  Do you find the 2GB of RAM in the Nexus 4 is well utilised or is it overkill? The only thing I like about the LTE variant of the S3 is the extra 1GB of RAM.


----------



## Jesterphile

All I can tell you is I never have any lag swiping through screens, opening menus is snappy and apps load quickly. Using the N4 is very fluid. Whether the 2GB is overkill or not, I really can't say.


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





jesterphile said:


> All I can tell you is I never have any lag swiping through screens, opening menus is snappy and apps load quickly. Using the N4 is very fluid. Whether the 2GB is overkill or not, I really can't say.


 
  Sounds good.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





keller1 said:


>


 
  The XZ makes the SGS3 look like a toy in comparison, the screens are not as bad as people who say it to be and I own both. The SGS3's amoled makes the colour look really fake, which again is one of the bad things of AMOLED is that it does not make the colours look natural and pixel for pixel in comparison to a qhd display, it is dimmer. The One X has the best display on the android market not in terms of crisp display, ppi but in terms of colour and the contrast.


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





defqon said:


> The XZ makes the SGS3 look like a toy in comparison, the screens are not as bad as people who say it to be and I own both. The SGS3's amoled makes the colour look really fake, which again is one of the bad things of AMOLED is that it does not make the colours look natural and pixel for pixel in comparison to a qhd display, it is dimmer. The One X has the best display on the android market not in terms of crisp display, ppi but in terms of colour and the contrast.


 
  There is a natural tone setting, and a couple of others, for the display of the GS3 which makes it look more LCD-like in that it looks washed out. No other android phone I have used offers these display settings.


----------



## Jesterphile

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> There is a natural tone setting, and a couple of others, for the display of the GS3 which makes it look more LCD-like in that it looks washed out. No other android phone I have used offers these display settings.


 
  That's really cool, I had no idea that it had that feature... I disliked the over-saturated colours on my GNexus and used to use franco's kernel to tone them down a touch


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> There is a natural tone setting, and a couple of others, for the display of the GS3 which makes it look more LCD-like in that it looks washed out. No other android phone I have used offers these display settings.


 
   
  Yeah unfortunately my own cooked ROM don't have any of those advanced display options. I use the N4 and GS3 for developing ROM's and experimenting. The display on GS3 is still something I really dislike about the phone, ever since Samsung started using AMOLED since the GS1.
   
  Awesome... two more Aussies in this thread besides myself.


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





jesterphile said:


> That's really cool, I had no idea that it had that feature... I disliked the over-saturated colours on my GNexus and used to use franco's kernel to tone them down a touch


 
  Yeah, it's features like that I like about the GS3. They added a lot of extra software features over the stock android ones. Page buddy and multi-window are pretty good too. I'm just hanging out for an official 4.2 ROM to be released as that will add those cool eye-scrolling and gesture navigating features that the SG4 touts.


----------



## Jesterphile

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Yeah unfortunately my own cooked ROM don't have any of those advanced display options. I use the N4 and GS3 for developing ROM's and experimenting. The display on GS3 is still something I really dislike about the phone, ever since Samsung started using AMOLED since the GS1.
> 
> Awesome... two more Aussies in this thread besides myself.


 
   
  I have a HTC Desire Z, SGS2, Galaxy Nexus and now a Nexus 4 - so far the Nexus 4 is the only one I haven't felt the need to modify in some way (I've still played around with some ROMs and kernels though)
   
  Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Yeah, it's features like that I like about the GS3. They added a lot of extra software features over the stock android ones. Page buddy and multi-window are pretty good too. I'm just hanging out for an official 4.2 ROM to be released as that will add those cool eye-scrolling and gesture navigating features that the SG4 touts.


 
   
  Multi-window looks quite useful, I wonder if anything is available for my Nexus 7
   
  My next phone will probably be a Samsung Galaxy 4 or the next Nexus phone depending on who google selects to manufacture the Nexus next


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





jesterphile said:


> I have a HTC Desire Z, SGS2, Galaxy Nexus and now a Nexus 4 - so far the Nexus 4 is the only one I haven't felt the need to modify in some way (I've still played around with some ROMs and kernels though)
> 
> 
> Multi-window looks quite useful, I wonder if anything is available for my Nexus 7
> ...


 
  Yeah, I want to get the S4 but don't know if I can justify that purchase as I have only had my S3 for about 5 months. I wonder what the S3 resell value will be like once the S4 arrives.


----------



## Jesterphile

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Yeah, I want to get the S4 but don't know if I can justify that purchase as I have only had my S3 for about 5 months. I wonder what the S3 resell value will be like once the S4 arrives.


 
  I've had my Nexus 4 for just over 5 months too, but it was only $350 and I should be able to get most of that back if I sell it 
   
  S4 seems like just an incremental upgrade over the S3 though, are there some new features I'm missing?


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





jesterphile said:


> I've had my Nexus 4 for just over 5 months too, but it was only $350 and I should be able to get most of that back if I sell it
> 
> S4 seems like just an incremental upgrade over the S3 though, are there some new features I'm missing?


 
  Nah, in terms of software features the S4 will have little to offer over the S3 as the S3 will be getting a few feature updates with the new 4.2 upgrade coming out soon. The S4 will be good in terms of it's full HD screen and 13MP camera, oh and also the 2GB of RAM and 2600mah battery.


----------



## Jesterphile

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Nah, in terms of software features the S4 will have little to offer over the S3 as the S3 will be getting a few feature updates with the new 4.2 upgrade coming out soon. The S4 will be good in terms of it's full HD screen and 13MP camera, oh and also the 2GB of RAM and 2600mah battery.


 
  So not a huge leap, but enough to be tempting I see  I'll be waiting for some real world user experience before I make my mind up - but it does sound nice


----------



## dryvadeum

Quote: 





jesterphile said:


> So not a huge leap, but enough to be tempting I see  I'll be waiting for some real world user experience before I make my mind up - but it does sound nice


 
  Yeah, it is a bit tempting. I think nowadays companies will have to be a bit more innovative with software features as the phones are powerful enough as it is. This is where I think Samsung are ahead. Before I bought the S3 I thought 'SmartStay' was just a gimmick but it works perfectly and now I couldn't live without it. So, I think the new eye-tracking features and gestures will be a worthy enhancement.


----------



## Jesterphile

Quote: 





dryvadeum said:


> Yeah, it is a bit tempting. I think nowadays companies will have to be a bit more innovative with software features as the phones are powerful enough as it is. This is where I think Samsung are ahead. Before I bought the S3 I thought 'SmartStay' was just a gimmick but it works perfectly and now I couldn't live without it. So, I think the new eye-tracking features and gestures will be a worthy enhancement.


 
   
  I'd have to agree, I'd like to see more software side tweaks for battery life, tools like Samsung's multi-window and more streamlining of the Android ecosystem rather than more power at this point


----------



## Rixsta

Hey everyone
Im looking for a dumbphone or something thats no android with good battery life and a way to take notes or read txt files and of coarse can take up to 128gb SD card full of music, MP3 I guess although FLAC would be nice.  
Anyone know whats a good idea in 2018 ? even older phones.


----------



## JamesCanada

I am at a point in life where I want more quality time, and less electronics. 
I have no Facebook or social media, nor do I want it, but I do love Youtube, to a point where sometimes it is a distraction...
I would like this to be my next phone : https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/light-phone-2-design/x/18431082#/
I don't think my provider supports it... I will have to see... (2019 is still far...)
Has anyone had experience with the light phone 1?
Any comments?


----------



## audionab

this thread is so dead lol


----------



## Sparky191

audionab said:


> this thread is so dead lol



It's 8yrs old. Why did you revive it?


----------



## audionab

Sparky191 said:


> It's 8yrs old. Why did you revive it?



well i wanted a sub-200$ phone with good dac to go with my iems


----------



## Sparky191 (May 30, 2018)

A new thread might have been more relevant.

I'm using a  Alcatel Idol 4 VR which is a cheap phone, but has surprisingly good audio for the price and 4 stereo speakers. I'm more a quality LowFI kinda guy though. The phone is a bit old now.

How ever it has too much bloat installed. 

Next time I'll go back to Nokia or Motorola for stock Android on a budget. I hope the SQ isn't too compromised.


----------



## mookil92

Galaxy s9+, recent convert back to android after a few year iPhone hiatus.


----------



## Reinhold (Oct 26, 2018)

pls delete


----------



## Keisuk3

Iphone SE 32gb ~ $120 brand new off ebay. Replacing my old nexus 5x which just randomly died. Honestly quiet nice!


----------



## SoundDouble

HTC 10 rooted with lineageOS, all the rest of my family are apple lovers.

I tried the Samsung s8 but returned it cause I didn't like the audio. Screens are great though


----------



## stray1000

Nokia 8210 for business
iPhone 8 Plus for entertainment


----------



## SoundDouble

It's funny to see my change in just 2 months. I know this is phone fi but after getting my Cayin dap, my phone has been strictly Bluetooth is usage. Sound difference is big imo


----------



## blackdragon87

G7 thin q from Lg. Been using it since october without any problems


----------



## Mystie

Sparky191 said:


> Next time I'll go back to Nokia or Motorola for stock Android on a budget. I hope the SQ isn't too compromised.


A while ago, I saw a video about the leaked Nokia 9. As much as I didn't understand why one would need five cameras on the rear, it actually managed to make me interested. I think Nokia's newer releases provide quite a competition to other Android phones.


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

I am looking at getting a cell phone change from the Samsung Galaxy Note 9 to the iPhone XR but i heard that the LG V40 is still the best?


----------



## ChevyMonsenhor

I'm currently using a Xiaomi Black Shark, the original one.
As of now it still doesn't have an official Android 9 release.


----------



## Jon L

The Socialist Nerd said:


> I am looking at getting a cell phone change from the Samsung Galaxy Note 9 to the iPhone XR but i heard that the LG V40 is still the best?



LG V50 is coming, but due to the 5G features, it will be thicker and expensive.  
I picked up LG G8 thinkQ this week for its excellent Quad DAC and headphone output.  To my horror, none of the Verizon stores had G8 in store; in fact, they did not have a single LG on display/demo in a sea of Samsung's and iPhones.  I had to mail order it form Verizon on-line.  To be fair, it came in less than 2 days.  

To be honest, ALL of the TOTL phones from any brand have plenty of power and capability for my smartphone needs, so I picked the G8 based on audio quality, which is excellent, especially with a nice iem like CCA C16.  It is very disturbing how phone manufacturers continue to abandon 3.5 mm headphone jacks, and I hope LG never follows suit.  




IMG_0015 by drjlo2, on Flickr




IMG_0019 by drjlo2, on Flickr


----------



## Mikooki

The Socialist Nerd said:


> I am looking at getting a cell phone change from the Samsung Galaxy Note 9 to the iPhone XR but i heard that the LG V40 is still the best?


I would do inventory how important sound is as a feature to you over others because I regrettably went with v40 over note 9, it easily falls shorter in all other areas but I think it's still passable as a flagship.


----------



## Jecht Auron

Let's see phones I have. I have the Note 9, Note 8, Galaxy S6 edge plus, Google Pixel XL rooted ( in process of replacing the battery due to swelling), Pixel 2, HTC Thunderbolt, Rezound. Yeah I have a few phones laying around lol

 Had the Note 7 but due to the recall.


----------



## protoss (May 26, 2019)

I am still using the Legendary *Nokia Lumia 1020
*
From 2013 to present. Only the camera thou....  

*Yes, its all about that camera!! 
*


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

Mikooki said:


> I would do inventory how important sound is as a feature to you over others because I regrettably went with v40 over note 9, it easily falls shorter in all other areas but I think it's still passable as a flagship.



I heard that the LG V series is the only cell phone series to be able to push high impedance headphones natively without an external DAC.


----------



## Jecht Auron

The Socialist Nerd said:


> I heard that the LG V series is the only cell phone series to be able to push high impedance headphones natively without an external DAC.


I know the V20 they changed their dac to  auto choose the power lvl from the ohms of the headsets. I know rooted v20s could have the older software to choose yourself. I doubt it would be on the lvl of a dac you could buy. I had iems that wouldn't even trigger the dac in my v20.


----------



## nikhilthemeal

Haha so much has changed since 2010, LG V series phones are just the top dog in the market these days. Great that they are focused on such a niche community!


----------



## blackdragon87

LG G 7 Thin Q with quad dac since 2018. great phone


----------



## caleb7720

Has anybody bought the MI 9T? Supposedly it has a hi-fi chip.


----------



## Platinum777

Iphone 7 is good, especially Dual Speaker setup.. where L is top speaker and R is bottom speaker. more intelligent setup than most mono setups.


----------



## mikey1964

Sadly, I'm on a downward spiral when it comes to phone audio......I had a V20, then a G6+ and a G7+ ThinQ, great QuadDac section, can even drive some of my regular sized cans well enough. But, I realized that I was slowly losing interest in mobile HiFi audio, so I swapped to the S10+ (definitely could hear a sound difference between the G7+ ThinQ and the S10+) both in terms of volume and quality of sound. 

Now, I'm totally the truly wireless headset bandwagon, I'd gotten a pair of Creative Outlier Gold and the sound isn't half bad, liked the option of using my various IEM's with the S10+. Now, I've just gotten the Galaxy Fold and there's no headphone port, I'm reduced to a strict usage of the Outlier Gold, and the Creative truly wireless buds that came with the phone.


----------

